# eehlers' Handbag Evolution



## Esquared72

I've been a handbag addict since I was a little, little girl.  Always been OBSESSED with purses, and there have been tons that have come and gone over the years.  What I'm sharing here is my current collection, post- major purge with many I sold and gifted.  What's left still represents an evolution in styles and brands, but each and every one is very special to me.

Hope you enjoy!!

First up is a brand that many of us probably ventured into at one time or another, and for some was the introduction to designer bags.  I'm one of those people...and, yes, I'm talking about Coach.  Before Coach, if I spent more than $50 on a bag, it made me sweat (ahhhh youth!).  I've bought, sold, and gifted more Coach bags than I can count - some of which I could kick myself for given they were great classic, vintage leather bags.  So, it's odd that the one that remains is this one.  It's signature, which I usually don't like with Coach.  But it's such a great and versatile bag - can be worn shoulder or cross body and it always gets tons of compliments.  I rarely ever wear her anymore, but I just can't let her go!!  I'm not even sure of the name or style of this one. :shame:


----------



## Esquared72

Next is a fun little clutch that I use a lot at work functions.  Since it's east-west in style, it can hold quite a bit, plus it has a cross body strap. I just love metallics clutches!  This is woven leather, which I think Elliot Lucca does quite well - I've yet to buy other bags from this brand, but would certainly consider it!


----------



## Esquared72

This next brand is what brought me to tPF in the first place (story to come).  I haven't seen a style of theirs that's really appealed to me in the last couple of years, but they have the most fun names, and some great casual leather bags.

Here are my two Tanos:


----------



## Esquared72

And the bag that led me to tPF...

I bought this bag while on vacation in Beaver Creek, CO.  I saw this bag in a little shop and fell in love.  To this day it is a bag that always gets comments - usually from people that just want to touch the leather because as it ages, it gets more soft, smoothy and lived in.

When I did an Internet search for Tano to try and find out the name of the bag (it wasn't on the tag), threads from tPF popped up.  And, I found a second home...finally folks who 'get me' and this crazy obsession called bags.  (Oh yeah - and I was able to learn this bag is the Tano Biker Babe  in Caramel)


----------



## Esquared72

My other Tano is one that is a favorite for travel - it's a huge and roomy hobo with great organizational pockets inside and out.  Plus, one of my favorite features...that scarlet red lining and leather slip pockets!

The Tano Lady Raga in Black:


----------



## Esquared72

Next up is my second favorite designer...I love me some Marc Jacobs.  But I wasn't able to start with full-on Marc...so I started with some MbMJ.  I love the leather on MbMJ bags - they wear like iron and the colors are so saturated and beautiful.

Here are my two Marc by Marc Jacobs beauties - both purchased in 2009:


----------



## Esquared72

The Totally Turnlock Faridah hobo.  Love. This. Bag.  When I bought it, I carried it for five months straight.  And for someone with Purse ADHD like me, that's saying a lot...


----------



## Esquared72

My other MbMJ is one of my smaller bags, and such a little cutie!  I love the girly and classic style of the Groovees.  I still use this bag quite a bit, and she's roomier than she'd lead you to believe!

Here's my Classic Q Baby Groovee in Wine:


----------



## Esquared72

This next bag is one that has the most amazing leather.  I really need to add more bags from this brand.  It's the most versatile, work horse bag that I have ever used.  You can wear it on the shoulder by the handles, on the shoulder by the strap, cross body, or even in the crook of the arm.

And, don't even get me started on the color and the hardware.  Finding an LP with gunmetal hardware ain't always easy, but is oh so worth it!  And, I know some aren't a big fan of the zebra lining, but it always makes me smile whenever I open this bag...so fun!!

Here's my Linea Pelle Dylan Medium Tote in Dark Olive with Gunmetal hardware:


----------



## Esquared72

This next bag was one I saw on a sale table and fell for hard.  It's so hard to capture this one in pictures.  It has a beautiful glazed chocolate leather, thick twill cotton lining, and amazing chunky gold hardware.  It's a great neutral brown that is dark enough to work with anything.  And this is one that's comfy on the arm or on the shoulder with the detachable strap.

While I've seen bags somewhat similar to this one, I've never been able to find this exact one in any searches.  Thinking maybe it was a Nordstrom exclusive?

This is Badgley Mischka belted satchel (don't you love how descriptive Nordstrom is with style names?  )


----------



## Esquared72

This next bag is one that my wonderful DH bought for me just this past Christmas.  For that reason, it will ALWAYS be special and will always have a place in my collection (for, you see, in the 10 years we've been together, he's never bought me a bag before).  He picked this out all on his lonesome, and I gotta say...he done good!

This is such a functional bag and truly a neutral you can wear with anything.  Michael Kors says every woman should have at least one Luggage colored bag in her collection, and hey - who am I to argue with MK?

Here's my large MK Hamilton in Luggage with silver hardware:


----------



## Esquared72

This next brand is a polarizing one.  Either you love it, or you just don't get it.  And before I bought one, I was one of those folks that was baffled...

Then I bought one to use as a work tote last summer, and it was all over.  Yeah, yeah - it's just a nylon bag, but it's so durable, so well made, so comfortable - don't know how I get through rainy, mucky, messy days without them.

Here are my two Longchamps LePliages - the large Bilberry (my 1st one) and my small red (purchased late last year):


----------



## Esquared72

Now we get to the bulk of my collection.

Ahhhh...Becks.  Dear, dear Becks.  Of course, I'm referring to Rebecca Minkoff.  I discovered her just about 15 months ago and haven't been the same since.  My fellow Minkettes will totally understand...there's just something about the styles, colors and leathers (my god...the leathers!!) that is absolutely intoxicating.  You get one and immediately plot your next one.

To kick it off, here's a group shot:


----------



## Esquared72

MACs.  Such little bags, but oh so fabulous.  Those little suckers can fit a heck of a lot more than their diminutive nature would lead you to believe.

My first MAC was actually the mini MAC.  I saw it at Nordstrom last summer and she just had to come home with me - love that gorgeous orange!

The second was the full size MAC that I bought at a Gilt sale earlier this year.  I was at first unsure if I would keep her, but I used her once and knew she wasn't going anywhere!

I present mini MAC in orange with gold hardware and Warm Gray MAC with antique silver hardware.  Sorry - no chain strap porn with these pics...I always store the straps inside and was too lazy to take them out and attach them:


----------



## Esquared72

And now...my most favorite style of all.  I'd own a fleet of these things if I could justify it!  The Morning After Mini...my darling, darling MAMs.


----------



## Esquared72

This MAM is the bag that kicked off the RM addiction...my very first, so therefore very, very special to me.  And - let's be honest, she's quite the looker!

RMs embossed leathers are stiffer and don't smoosh so much as they squash.  I wouldn't experience the smoosh-a-palooza of RM leathers till later, but that doesn't make me love this classy little dame any less...

Nude/black Ostrich MAM...


----------



## Esquared72

This next MAM is my favorite, and could almost qualify as my favorite RM (though there is another you'll meet soon that holds that esteemed title).

She's stuffed in this picture, but if she weren't, you'd see she's a big old flat pancake.  The thick and smoothy leather is TDF on this bag.  And that blue zip track adds just the right touch to keep this out of basic black bag territory.  I have lugged this gal everywhere and she does it all and ends up looking better than me when all's said and done!!

Black MAM with blue zip track and gold HW:


----------



## Esquared72

Last in the MAM line up is one I found on sale on Muse Ten earlier this year.  I love MAMs that are a bit different, and this one certainly qualifies.

The color of this one is a great neutral (have you noticed that I like me some neutrals??).  I love the thick, weathered leather, the weaving detail and the antique silver hardware.  She's turning into quite the smooshy little pile!

Woven Taupe MAM with antique silver hardware.

I now need to interrupt this broadcast as the Chinese food has arrived.  So, talk amongst yourselves and I'll be back in a jiffy!


----------



## Esquared72

And we're back...

And moving on to a bright ray of sunshine...to quote Prince..."Darling Nikki"

I don't use this bag near as much as I should.  The leather is heaven on this bag, and whether you load her up or just carry a few things, she still has the sexiest slouch in the biz.

Here's Butter Nikki with light gold hardware:


----------



## Esquared72

This next bag is one of the most stunning in my collection.  I got this from a fantabulous tPF'er and it still takes my breath away...from the un-freaking-believable leather, to the gradient color, to the brass hardware, to the long finished tassels, to the uber soft paisley lining...I adore this bag.

She's normally my travel buddy since she's a large girl, but I also love pulling her out on those days when I'm feeling like a hoarder and just have to carry everything.

My OS beauty...the Gradient Wine MAB with brass hardware:


----------



## Esquared72

This next bag was an impulse buy one day while I was tooling around on ShopBop.  She was marked down and was so darn cute I knew she had to come join the family.

A super fun summer tote with loads of organization on the inside - the Black White Striped Diamond Tote with blue/black polka dot lining:


----------



## Esquared72

I have a special fondness for this next style of bag.  Some think it's shape is a bit odd, but she's an organizational monster - all the little pockets!!  And she's super comfy whether sitting on the arm or on the shoulder.  Ms. Minkoff - please hear my plea...bring us more Matties in super fun colors and fantabulous leathers!!!

Here are my two full-size Matinees:


----------



## Esquared72

My first Mattie is also my first pre-loved OS RM bag (yet another amazing tPF'er!!).  The thing that sold me on this one...the suede.  Not only does she have suede flaps, but she also has suede lined slip pockets on the front and on the sides. 

It was this bag that convinced me that Matties are the shizz...

My Light Gray Matinee with Dark Gray suede flaps, gold hardware (and those tassels...oy!), and black/white floral lining:


----------



## Esquared72

Now this bag...as my lovely fellow Minkettes can attest, I was on the hunt for this bag for what seemed like ages.  Then, just as I has resigned myself to the fact that it maybe just was not meant to be, one morning she just popped up on Bonz (and I can't thank my Minkie buddies enough for all of their PMs alerting me to her availability!!).

This bag is my RM HG.  She is utter heaven with two handles.  I can't even begin to describe this leather to you...it's the softest leather I have ever felt, and on more than one occasion I've been caught fondling her in public.  If she didn't have a little stuffing in her right now, you'd see that she's just a puddle and has amazing slouch when she's carried.

How do I love thee...I can't even start counting the ways.

And so...I present to you...my holy grail RM...Lady Jade Matinee with gold signature hardware and black/white floral lining:


----------



## Esquared72

The last bag in the RM lineup is one I found recently for a STEAL at Marshalls.  It was quite the coup, as I never, ever, ever see RMs up in my rural neck of the woods - so when I saw, I pounced.

She's the cutest little thing.  I love carrying her on those days when I'm feeling particularly girly.  She holds quite a bit, and with her adjustable shoulder strap, she's extra comfy to carry.

I haven't seen many of this style (in fact, I've only seen mine here on tPF), and that's a shame.  I highly recommend this style if you can find one on the 'bay, on Bonz, or at your local TJ Maxx or Marshalls (sadly, I'm fearing RM may have discontinued this fantabulous bag!!!) 

And, as you can see, I'm a fan of the ostrich embossed lovelies!  Here is the Chance Briefcase in Mocha Ostrich with rose gold hardware (the hardware is AMAZING!!!):


----------



## Esquared72

Now, as often happens in the life of a handbag addict, as we grow, so does the price of our bags.  Yep - that's right...I have ventured into the land in which I never thought I'd tread.  That of the high-end, premier designer. 

Here's a pic of my three bags from the swankier side of town:


----------



## Esquared72

My first venture into the land of premier was with that man I love...Mr. Jacobs.  I found this lovely fellow on Yoogi's and knew he was meant to be mine.  We had a bit of a rough start, but a little TLC and he was in tip-top shape!

My Pomegranate Blake with dark red suede lining.  Now those of you that know MJ are thinking, "Wait a minute, eehlers, MJ didn't make the Pomegranate with suede lining!"  True.  It was the only soft calf Blake from that season that didn't have the suede lining (it was an exclusive color for Bloomingdale's).  Thanks to the lovely ladies in the MJ thread, the consensus was that this must be a sample...since the other soft calf Blakes had suede lining, they may have first made this bag with suede lining as well.  All I know is that I'm thrilled to have him and he's all the more special because of he's a special little snowflake...and I'm ecstatic that he does have that suede lining.

He's a bit of a heavy fella, but I love him to pieces and always get compliments on him.  (BTW...you'll notice I keep calling Blake a him...he's one of only two bags that I refer to as him...not sure why - just seems like a dude to me)


----------



## Esquared72

Next is one that I just purchased within the past couple of months.  Thanks to a picture I'd seen a while back from scoobiesmomma of this style, I'd been on the prowl.  Just waiting for the right color to leap into action.  Then, there it was.  And, to sweeten the deal, it was a previous season color, so I got the pre-price hike price...bonus!

I'm always amazed with the details of this bag.  It's such a simple style, but there are these little details with the hardware, the stitching, the locking zipper that are so impressive.  I don't think this will be the last of this style of bag that I'll own...

I took two pictures as the color is so hard to capture...it sometimes photos way to bright and almost glowing!  It's a dark, deep tangerine that's simply stunning.

Here is the Reed Krakoff Gym Bag I in Cinnabar:


----------



## Esquared72

The last bag in today's journey is the ultimate, end all, be all of bags that I wanted in my collection.  The UHG.

I just got this bag two days ago, and I don't think I've stopped staring at it within that time.  There are tons of pics of her in both the Chloe thread and the RM thread, so I'll restrain myself from posting oodles of them here.  She's so gorgeous that one photo is enough to make you fall in love.

She's everything I'd hoped she'd be...beautiful, versatile, well-crafted, and durable.  The color is a neutral (of course!), but quite a chameleon.  Depending on the light, she's gray, she's brown, she's taupe...but whatever the light, she's breathtaking.

Here she is...my beloved Chloe Medium Paraty in Rock...


----------



## Esquared72

So, here's a group shot of all the lovely bags currently in my collection.  Well, almost all...I took this pic first and forgot to get Gym Bag in the shot (he was busy pumping iron) - by the time I realized, I was too pooped to reshoot.  

This collection is a work in progress (though there will be a brief hiatus on any further adoptions until 2013 thanks to the addition of Ms. Chloe), and putting this group of bags together has been the most fun ever!!


----------



## Esquared72

Thanks for visiting!!

At some point very soon, I'll go through all my small leather goods.  Sometimes I think my wallet and pouch addiction may be even more intense than my bag addiction!!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Great collection! I enjoyed looking at them!


----------



## Denverite

What a great collection eehlers!!! I, of course, love the RM's, but that RK gym bag is STUNNING!  Thanks for posting all the wonderful pictures (and I really enjoyed reading the stories about each!)


----------



## AJ1025

Thanks for posting your collection, Eehlers!!  I love your RM's- great selection, all are stunning!


----------



## Esquared72

BAGWANNABE said:
			
		

> Great collection! I enjoyed looking at them!






			
				Denverite said:
			
		

> What a great collection eehlers!!! I, of course, love the RM's, but that RK gym bag is STUNNING!  Thanks for posting all the wonderful pictures (and I really enjoyed reading the stories about each!)






			
				AJ1025 said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting your collection, Eehlers!!  I love your RM's- great selection, all are stunning!



Thanks so much for taking the time to check out my collection! I forgot how special some of these were till I photographed and posted them! So many pretty bags, yet only two arms.


----------



## travelerscloset

O.M.G.!!!! I love, love, love your collection my Minkette buddy!  I you're the best bag story teller ever!  Hmmm... where did you say you live?  :giggles:


----------



## Esquared72

Time for some SLGs...I believe I have more wallets and pouches than I do bags.  I just love wallets - I'm an organizational disaster, so they bring some sense of order to my life!

Let's start with the stuff that I'm currently carting around with me - these are the standard items you'll find in my bag on any given day.

First up is my RM light brown patent wallet.  I bought this recently at Outnet for 50% off.  I love how it has so many darn card slots!  The patent leather adds a bit of fun, while the color keeps it neutral enough to work in pretty much any bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Next - let's go through the pouches.  I love me some pouches.  My favorites are RM (natch) and Tokidoki.

First up my RM Cobalt "Nerd Alert" Kerry pouch.  As soon as I saw this pouch, I bought it - anyone that knows me, knows how fitting it is! 

This is where I keep phone charger, ear buds, calculator, pad and pen, and larger items that won't fit in my wallet (free Starbucks drink, anyone?).


----------



## Esquared72

Then there's RM Cory - the perfect little pouch. And always has cute sayings - there are tons of these I'd like to get!

This one is Electric Fuchsia with GM hardware and the saying is "Saving is SO last year!" - ironically, I use this pouch to hold the rewards/membership cards that don't fit in my wallet.


----------



## Esquared72

Next up...the Tokidokis.  I love these little characters.  The pouches are always so fun, and I love the heart and crossbones!

First Tokidoki is the small (I got a 3-pack at Sephora last year).  This is what I use to carry my keys and my work badge - mainly to keep my keys from scratching up my bag linings or other items.


----------



## Esquared72

And here's Tokidoki medium.  This I consider my little emergency kit - basic necessities like lip balm, throat drops, Advil, sewing kit, eyeglass repair kit, mirror, flashlight, perfume rollerball, etc.  Not pictured are tampons...'cuz who wants to see that??


----------



## Esquared72

Last up in what I typically carry day to day are my glasses - both eyeglasses and sunglasses.

Here are my Tiffany eyeglasses (I LOOOOOVE these!) and my MbMJ sunnies, which I've had for about 3 or 4 years now and they still look great!


----------



## Esquared72

Alright, so we've seen the everyday staples...now on to the vast array of wallets I've accumulated over the years...

Here's a shot of how I store them.  They live in the armoire in my guest room (which is where my bags live as well) in this Vera Bradley Weekender bag that my SIL got me for Christmas a couple of years ago.


----------



## Esquared72

As with the tour of bags, the tour of wallets begins with Coach.  Unlike my Coach bags, which I re-homed pretty much all of them, I still have my Coach SLGs - the quality just can't be beat.

First up is this cream zip-around wallet - I love using this one in the Spring and Summer and the pink lining is so cute.


----------



## Esquared72

Next is a red leather Coach wallet I bought at an outlet up in Massachusetts while on my honeymoon.  I love the color and the leather on this one.  There's also a checkbook holder for this one.


----------



## Esquared72

Next are my littler Coach wallets.  This turn lock one is adorable and, again, with the cute pastel lining!


----------



## Esquared72

This yellow one just always makes me happy - I love the color combo.  Usually not a fan of Coach siggy, but this one just works for me.


----------



## Esquared72

Next are the wristlets.

The first one is a basic black leather wristlet that I actually got from my company for my five-year anniversary.

The other is a pewter metallic wristlet/clutch.  This is great to use when just going out for drinks - can fit cards, lipstick, keys and phone.


----------



## Esquared72

Moving on from Coach, we get into the random wallets I've picked up here and there over the years for various reasons.

First is this yellow one that I got at TJ Maxx for, like, $5.  No idea what brand it is, but I just love the color.  Frankly, it's a PITA to use because the snaps don't close all that easily.  And - hey - whaddya know?  I found some change in the coin compartment!  Don't you love when you clean out old wallets and find money??


----------



## Esquared72

Here's another no name wallet - just a basic little red wallet.  But, as with most of my wallets, it provides card slots galore!


----------



## Esquared72

A basic black long wallet by Nine West.  I'm not even sure why I got this one, as I have another long black leather wallet that I use more often.  Honestly, I'm not a big fan of Nine West bags/accessories - the quality just doesn't seem to be there for the price...but that's just my opinion.  And...every pair of shoes I've ever bought from them has KILLED my feet!

Moving on from Nine West...


----------



## Esquared72

Now, this wallet impressed me.  I give kudos to Matt & Nat - they make some amazing non-leather bags and accessories that are stunning AND sturdy.

This is a cute zip around wallet I bought a couple of years ago - not sure what it's made out of, exactly...


----------



## Esquared72

This is a cute little clutch type wallet that I picked up at the Loft one Saturday.  I am addicted to the Loft when it comes to clothes - 80% of the sweaters in my closet are from the Loft.  They also have really cute accessories and costume jewelry.

I got this one because it's a cute pattern and it has a really soft texture.


----------



## Esquared72

Next is Fossil.  While I haven't really ever found a style of bag that Fossil makes that I like, I give them a major thumbs up for quality and craftsmanship.  Great leather and construction - wears like iron.  Plus, they love giving a girl some card slots, which is a big selling point for me! 

This first one is a basic long black wallet (what I use rather than the Nine West).


----------



## Esquared72

Apparently my iPhone and my MAC aren't on full speaking terms today because the inside shot of this next wallet didn't carry over.  Suffice it to say, it's card slots galore.

I like the color of this one - it's fun to use in the Fall.


----------



## Esquared72

I adore this one.  It looks like something a 16-year old girl would carry, but I don't care.  I love pink!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Next is Abas...they make such classy accessories.  My iPhone again hiccuped with the wallet...it's a black croco embossed frame clutch wallet.  I love using this one in my ostrich RM MAM - quite the classy combo!

The other is a cute little coin purse - how fun are those little green slip pockets on the inside???


----------



## Esquared72

Ahhh...Hobo International.  I love the Lauren - it's a big girl, but it can carry EVERYTHING and do it in style.  Plus, it can easily convert to a clutch just by throwing in your phone and some lipgloss.  For wallets I love, I'm known to get a fall/winter and spring/summer color.  And I love how Hobo always put fun printed linings in their wallets.

Here's gray and coral.


----------



## Esquared72

Calvin Klein is one of my favorite designers...so classic and so American.  

This first wallet is one I bought in Vegas at his store in Caesar's a couple of years ago.  I love the teal patent - great for Spring - and the detachable wrist strap makes it great for grab-and-go to run errands.


----------



## Esquared72

My other CK is one I bought at a CK outlet store.  I use this wallet-on-a-string all the time!  It's expandable, so you can throw in your phone and hit the road.  The cross body strap hits perfectly on the hip, and can be removed if you just want to use it as a wallet.


----------



## Esquared72

Brahmin is another brand that has amazing quality.  I have never found a bag of theirs that sings to me, as the croc-embossed look isn't really my style...at least in a purse.  In a wallet on the other hand...

My DH bought this for me for Christmas at the same time he bought my MK Hamilton. Hubby has darn good taste!  He knows I love a red wallet.


----------



## Esquared72

Oh my gosh!  I forgot about the Buxton Beast!! I picked this up at Macy's years ago.  This wallet is a behemoth!  I don't use it that often, but it's a great go-to when you literally need to carry everything and the kitchen sink.


----------



## Esquared72

Now, what SLG collection would be complete without some MbMJ.  Just like his bags, the MbMJ accessories have the BEST leather and are super functional.

Like the Hobos, I had to get one in a dark color and in a light color.

Here are the MbMJ Classic Q long wallets in Chianti and Hazelnut (one of the best neutrals I've ever seen!!)


----------



## Esquared72

I love Nordstrom.  Let me say that again...I. Love. Nordstrom.  My favorite store on the planet.  They define customer service.  And, I was shocked to realize that I am celebrating my 20th year as a Nordstrom card holder.  My Nordie's card was my very first credit card - I got it my sophomore year of college when a Nordstrom opened up in the town where I went to school.  My credit limit when I opened the card was only $200.  Needless to say, my credit limit has increased quite a bit since back then...

Sometimes I think Nordstrom-branded items get overlooked, given the high-end brands that Nordstrom carries.  I have two Nordstrom wallets and they are staples in my collection.

First up is a tiny little pink number that I picked up, probably 5 years ago.  It's a wee little thing, and is great for my smaller bags and clutches.


----------



## Esquared72

The last wallet I'm going to share with you today is my absolute favorite wallet.  It takes a licking and keeps on ticking.  It is the one I grab for most often - works in every bag and in every situation.

This is another Nordstrom wallet.  I bought this 10 years ago and it is still in amazing shape.  Granted, the leather on the outside has oxidized a bit, but it makes me love it all the more - gives the old gal some character.

Here's my black beauty...


----------



## Esquared72

Just a couple more little things...

This is a little card holder I picked up at DSW.  This is perfect for tiny clutches - can hold ID a few credit/debit cards, and you can stash some cash in the pocket.


----------



## Esquared72

We'll finish up today's trip into the VB Weekender of SLG goodies with a phone pouch.

And, of course, it's gotta be Rebecca Minkoff, right??

This is a black woven leather phone pouch that I bought from the coolest Minkette!  It was a sample...you can see the sample tag inside.  This is a great pouch - keeps the phone safe with that great RM leather to fondle.


----------



## Esquared72

So, that's it.  That's all I have to share...and thanks for letting me share!! 

Trust me, I know me and I know bags.  You'll be seeing more beauties joining the collection before too long!


----------



## JennyErin

Love your collection Eehlers!! Thanks so much for sharing!! Your Chloe is stunning and I of course love all your RMs!!


----------



## Esquared72

JennyErin said:


> Love your collection Eehlers!! Thanks so much for sharing!! Your Chloe is stunning and I of course love all your RMs!!



Thanks, J!!  It's been so fun to put this thread together...it's like a walk down memory lane.


----------



## alice87

Nice collection!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> O.M.G.!!!! I love, love, love your collection my Minkette buddy!  I you're the best bag story teller ever!  Hmmm... where did you say you live?  :giggles:



Lol...any time you wanna come to the States and hang out in the mid-Atlantic, you let me know!! And, should I ever find myself in the Phillippines, you know I'll be coming to play in your bag closet!!


----------



## JinggayMataro

eehlers said:


> This next bag is one that my wonderful DH bought for me just this past Christmas.  For that reason, it will ALWAYS be special and will always have a place in my collection (for, you see, in the 10 years we've been together, he's never bought me a bag before).  He picked this out all on his lonesome, and I gotta say...he done good!
> 
> This is such a functional bag and truly a neutral you can wear with anything.  Michael Kors says every woman should have at least one Luggage colored bag in her collection, and hey - who am I to argue with MK?
> 
> Here's my large MK Hamilton in Luggage with silver hardware:


Oh sooo soooo nice


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Thanks for sharing all your goodies with us. And yes, that Paratay is simply divine.


----------



## AshTx.1

Wow, thanks for sharing!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

HOLY SLG's Bat Man!!!! I have one of those VB bags, I know how large it really is...and to be filled with all those goodies!!! You have a great & varied collection! I am partial to the RM's and the Paraty and RK as you know! Am really loving the color of your RK in contrast to the other bags pictured. All gorgeous, hope you enjoy and wear them in good health for many years to come!


----------



## Esquared72

scoobiesmomma said:


> HOLY SLG's Bat Man!!!! I have one of those VB bags, I know how large it really is...and to be filled with all those goodies!!! You have a great & varied collection! I am partial to the RM's and the Paraty and RK as you know! Am really loving the color of your RK in contrast to the other bags pictured. All gorgeous, hope you enjoy and wear them in good health for many years to come!



LOL!  Yeah - as I started posting the SLGs, I came to realize that my wallet problem needs to be addressed much more so than my bag problem!!  I think it's time for a purge...


----------



## airborne

great post - lovely variety too


----------



## Esquared72

Gratuitous action shot. Had a bad day today compliments of a busted, leaking water heater, so heading out for some therapeutic pizza with my DH and my Rock Paraty.


----------



## kaits33

Thanks for sharing your fabulous collection! You have a great variety of some really beautiful bags--and it was fun to read your backstory on how they made it into your collection  

I have to ask where your got the RM savings pouch! I've never seen that one before and I love it.


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing your fabulous collection! You have a great variety of some really beautiful bags--and it was fun to read your backstory on how they made it into your collection
> 
> I have to ask where your got the RM savings pouch! I've never seen that one before and I love it.



Thank you!! I got the savings pouch at Revolve for 10% off a few months ago. I love the color!


----------



## Esquared72

Heading to work today with Rock Paraty.


----------



## Ms.Qi

eehlers said:


> This next MAM is my favorite, and could almost qualify as my favorite RM (though there is another you'll meet soon that holds that esteemed title).
> 
> She's stuffed in this picture, but if she weren't, you'd see she's a big old flat pancake.  The thick and smoothy leather is TDF on this bag.  And that blue zip track adds just the right touch to keep this out of basic black bag territory.  I have lugged this gal everywhere and she does it all and ends up looking better than me when all's said and done!!
> 
> Black MAM with blue zip track and gold HW:


I really love this one


----------



## Esquared72

Ms.Qi said:


> I really love this one



Thanks!  She's definitely one of my favorites - pretty much the quintessential, classic RM!


----------



## Esquared72

Hanging out with my little cutie pie today - my RM Chance Briefcase in Mocha Ostrich with rose gold hardware (sorry - my hair is a disaster - I hadn't styled it yet!)


----------



## Esquared72

My Chance Briefcase got some new jewelry today while I was at Target.  I'm not one to put charms on my bags, but I have a weird thing for skulls (which is why I NEED some Alexander McQueen in my life) - and I really like this guy on the very lady-like Chance.


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the SLGs!!!


----------



## slickskin

*eehlers*- I think many of us have bag evolution stories of our own. This is a great round-up and I enjoyed reading through the thread; thanks for sharing!


----------



## Esquared72

slickskin said:
			
		

> eehlers- I think many of us have bag evolution stories of our own. This is a great round-up and I enjoyed reading through the thread; thanks for sharing!



Thanks so much! It's so fun to see all the evolution stories in this forum.


----------



## Esquared72

Holy crap! I forgot one!! How could I forget this?? I got this one at an outlet quite a few years ago. Great, great leather and a big ol' roomy bag! I'm gonna give this gal some conditioning and take her out for a spin. Don't know the name of this one, but here's my large Coach tote:


----------



## Esquared72

Gave her a spa treatment and her leather is now like buttah! Going shopping and decided to take her along for the trip!


----------



## Esquared72

Today is my Reed Krakoff Gym Bag I


----------



## Esquared72

One of my faves...my RM Black MAM. (I was getting ready for work when I snapped the mod shot, so my hair is still wet)


----------



## missmoz

eehlers, your collection is fantabulous!  You have great taste in bags.  I still cannot get over how elegant and beautiful your paraty is.  I also started with Coach.  Its been said Coach is the gateway to other drugs, umm I mean bags.  I think it is really true!


----------



## Uhhlisa

Your collection is AWESOME. I'm new to the forum and this gives me something to aspire to!


----------



## Esquared72

missmoz said:


> eehlers, your collection is fantabulous!  You have great taste in bags.  I still cannot get over how elegant and beautiful your paraty is.  I also started with Coach.  Its been said Coach is the gateway to other drugs, umm I mean bags.  I think it is really true!



Thanks, *missmoz*!!  I'm still kind of in awe that I actually own a Paraty of my very own!  I've coveted them for so long, and thought it would be years before I could add one to my collection.

And, it's so true...Coach is that stepping stone/enabler brand for lots of folks.  I do still love some of those classic vintage Coach leather bags - they are so well crafted and such great quality leather that they will last forever!


----------



## Esquared72

Uhhlisa said:


> Your collection is AWESOME. I'm new to the forum and this gives me something to aspire to!



Thanks - that's so sweet of you to say!  There are lots of much more amazing collections in the Bag Showcase that I definitely aspire to someday as well!!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my RM Light Gray Matinee (Mattie) today - just sharing an up-close and personal shot of her yummy leather.


----------



## Esquared72

Casual day off work today, so keeping it simple with my RM Striped Diamond Tote.


----------



## Esquared72

Isn't she just the purtiest thing????


----------



## Esquared72

Picked up a couple Rebecca Minkoff accessories at the recent MyHabit sale...a fuschia cheetah iPhone case and MAB penny loafers in distressed gold.


----------



## Esquared72

So this is a bag that I bought and then gave to my mother. She rarely ever used it, so I stole it back today. At the time I bought it (which has to be at least 5 years ago), I thought it was too heavy because of the chains. That, of course, was before I owned an MJ Blake or carried a fully loaded RM MAB. :-P

This is from J. Crew. I fell in love with it on their website and ordered it at first sight. Carried it today and fell in love again. Awesome leather, great construction and nice lining...and not too heavy!  Great neutral color, too.


----------



## travelerscloset

Totally!


eehlers said:


> Isn't she just the purtiest thing????


----------



## Esquared72

A couple new little purchases courtesy of the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale.  An RM Erin pouch in mustard ("Survival Kit") and a Hobo Ally wristlet.


----------



## Esquared72

Wore my RM taupe MAM yesterday for a coffee date with DH. 


View attachment 1804810



Back with Ms. Paraty today...I've missed her!


----------



## Glamouricious

lovely collection!


----------



## Esquared72

I always seem to take mod shots while I'm getting ready for work and my hair is still wet. 

Hanging out with lovely Ms. Paraty today.  I love this bag to death   and I plan not to switch to another bag for a while, so that I can give her a proper breaking in period.


----------



## travelerscloset

So gorgeous! 


eehlers said:


> I always seem to take mod shots while I'm getting ready for work and my hair is still wet.
> 
> Hanging out with lovely Ms. Paraty today. I love this bag to death  and I plan not to switch to another bag for a while, so that I can give her a proper breaking in period.


----------



## Esquared72

So, I've taken up a new hobby...finding and rehabbing vintage bags. 

I love vintage Coach. Amazing leather and classic styles. I found the following five beauties recently and paid less than $100 for them!  These are all before pics. Rehabs are in progress, so I'll post pics after!

First up is a City Bag from 1998 in great shape!


----------



## Esquared72

Next is a Station Bag from 1995. Love this one. It's in the midst of rehab now - drying out from it's Woolite bath and reshaping.


----------



## Esquared72

Then there's the Pocket Purse. Not sure of the age on this one, but prior to style numbers being stamped in bags, which started in 1994. This will be a great crossbody bag or a clutch with the strap removed.  This one needs quite a bit of TLC. 


View attachment 1813166


I also included a pic from the strap after polishing on of the brass clasps...what a difference some brass polish makes!


View attachment 1813167


----------



## Esquared72

Another black bag (but dang the classic black just works with old Coach). This one is the Basic Bag, likely from the late 70s and made in the NYC Coach factory.


----------



## Esquared72

Then lastly was my coup find. I found this for $15! It's a Bonnie Cashin for Myers bag (Cashin was Coach's first purse designer) and likely from about 1976 or so. A lovely TPF'er showed me an old ad and we think the color of this one may be Peanut Butter! I think this one is just adorable and is in amazing shape for being over 35 years old!


----------



## Esquared72

I'm very excited to get to work on these bags. The Cashin just needs some conditioning and polishing, so I may actually take that out for a spin tomorrow. 

All of these are US made bags and all have the best quality materials and craftsmanship. I hope I can help these troopers realize some of their former glory!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my little Radley grab bag today.  I had this in the gift/sell pile, but saw it last night and it was just too cute to let go.  Great organizational pockets inside, too!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's a current state on one of my Coach rehabs. 

Here's the before pic of my 1998 Station Bag, purchased for $18 at a local antique mall. 

View attachment 1819350


And here she is after a Woolite bath and three applications of Leather Therapy. She needs some edging work still, and Coach is sending me a replacement hang tag. I'm thrilled so far on how my first rehab is progressing!

View attachment 1819356


----------



## Uromastyx

I love pink too and i can understand why u would buy the butterfly wallet hahaha.
Going thru your bagcollection i can see that you treasure each of your bags a lot! 
I especially love your RM collections!


----------



## Dhalia

Your collection is really gorgeous, I've enjoyed looking through it  I love how your Blake is a "him", that made me chuckle! And I also would toootally use a pink wallet with a butterfly, I love pink as well! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Esquared72

Good grief! It's been a while since I updated! I added some new bags in the second half of 2012. 

First, though, a lovely gift from my BFF for my 40th b-day - a Coach Madison wallet in Persimmon:


----------



## Esquared72

Now...the bags. First up is my first Coach FP purchase in probably 8 years. I love vintage Coach and the new Legacy line totally sucked me in - plus the leather on this one...wow!

This is the large textured duffle in Brown/Carnelian. The picture doesn't do it justice as it is stuffed with paper, but it is wonderfully thick and squishy leather. Plus I love the tassel detail.


----------



## Esquared72

So the Coach was my first Fall purchase. November came around and RM had some new Made in NYC bags on their site. I saw this one, and though I tried to resist, I knew it would be mine as soon as I saw the green zipper track (an Irish girl through and through).

Here's my made in NYC Black Basketweave MAM. I can't even begin to describe the leather on this bag. So pebbly and thick. She's just a puddle...I loooooove this bag!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Then it was December and I was craving a true, vibrant red bag (how did I not have one already?). I found two, and planned to keep just one. But each was so different and so beautiful I had to keep them both. 

First, an RM Nikki (I'm such a Minkette).  I love the silver hardware against the red. This is such a comfy and lightweight bag.


----------



## Esquared72

This next one is a designer and style that has always intrigued me. When I saw this color on sale, I took the plunge and am so glad I did! This color is gorgeous in person...so vibrant! I love the leather, the size, the secret side pockets and the studs...OMG, the studs!!!

My AW Cayenne Rocco. He's a heavy little dude but he's so studly and hot that the weight is worth it!


----------



## Esquared72

Now - the final purchase of 2012 - made on December 31st. Again, another brand I'd never tried, but I'm a sucker for gray bags and the price was insane!! Normally $575, I got this on clearance for $120!!

The quality of the leather and hardware was a great surprise. Love the studding on the strap and the detachable crossbody strap.

Here's my Romygold Jordan Hobo in gray nubuck:


----------



## Esquared72

So that's it. That's how I closed out 2012.  I also did some gifting/selling, so some bags and wallets have found wonderful new homes. I've gotten my collection to a place where I'm very happy with it. In 2013, I'm on a ban and will be shopping my own closet. I have plenty of lovelies to keep me busy and looking fab for the next 12 months.


----------



## Waffle65

eehlers said:


> Now - the final purchase of 2012 - made on December 31st. Again, another brand I'd never tried, but I'm a sucker for gray bags and the price was insane!! Normally $575, I got this on clearance for $120!!
> 
> The quality of the leather and hardware was a great surprise. Love the studding on the strap and the detachable crossbody strap.
> 
> Here's my Romygold Jordan Hobo in gray nubuck:



Wow, you got an amazing deal! I really love that shade of grey.


----------



## Esquared72

Waffle65 said:


> Wow, you got an amazing deal! I really love that shade of grey.



Thank you! This was definitely my best bargain of the year! I have a major weakness for gray and love it with the texture of the nubuck.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's the current bag/wallet combo I'm carrying: my Made in NYC BBW MAM and my RM patent tan Passport wallet. Love, love, love.


----------



## luvluv

pretty bags!


----------



## Esquared72

luvluv said:


> pretty bags!



Thank you!


----------



## Esquared72

One last purchase...I'm on a ban for 2013. 

My new MJ Anthracite Quilted Zip Clutch. I am ridiculously in love with this wallet!!


----------



## Esquared72

Moved into my Hammy...


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into my Woven Taupe MAM for the next week.


----------



## Esquared72

My DH surprised me with a visit to the Coach outlet on the way back from a road trip to Cabela's.  I'm on a bag buying ban, but I was given a pass for being a good sport (long story as to why, but ultimately, I ended up hanging around a gun shop for 3.5 hours with him).

This is a FP delete that was marked down 30/30.  I love the color and this is my first patent bag.  Here's Patent Cashmere Lindsey:


----------



## jailnurse93

Your collection is one of my favorites!  It's all about the THICK SMOOSHY LEATHER!  Thanks for sharing!  LOVE the deal you got on the Romygold!  It is so beautiful!  I would have never passed that up either!


----------



## Esquared72

jailnurse93 said:


> Your collection is one of my favorites!  It's all about the THICK SMOOSHY LEATHER!  Thanks for sharing!  LOVE the deal you got on the Romygold!  It is so beautiful!  I would have never passed that up either!



Thanks so much! I am a sucker for smooshy leather!!


----------



## bea8480

I have been looking for a new bag and couldn't find anything that I liked, but I love your Badgley Mischka so thank you for introducing me to their bags.


----------



## Esquared72

bea8480 said:


> I have been looking for a new bag and couldn't find anything that I liked, but I love your Badgley Mischka so thank you for introducing me to their bags.



I'm always happy to enable! 

I think Badgley Mischka is kind of under the radar as far as their handbags, but they make some great bags and you can sometimes find some really great deals. Good luck in your search and I look forward to seeing what you get!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Loved looking at your collection and reading your stories about each bag.   I think it's great you are taking the time and energy to refurbish some of the older/vintage bags.  This puts a new spin on the threads on this forum.


----------



## Esquared72

You know your addiction is bad when you find bags you forgot you own! Found this mini sig Coach hobo I bought back in 2005...still love leather more than signature, but the suede details on this one are great...love the tassel! Very lightweight and comfy to carry.


----------



## Esquared72

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Loved looking at your collection and reading your stories about each bag.   I think it's great you are taking the time and energy to refurbish some of the older/vintage bags.  This puts a new spin on the threads on this forum.



Thanks! Rehabs are so rewarding. Love bringing an older bag back to its former glory. I did quite a few in late 2012 - I should try and hunt down pics to post.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my Cayenne Rocco - the perfect red for Valentine's Day this week!


----------



## Esquared72

A new addition. I know, I'm on a ban, but this one was a legitimate need. I'm traveling more often for work and was struggling with what bag I could use that would withstand air travel without much babying, but still look professional at meetings. 

Meet D&B Dillen II Satchel in Navy. This leather is amazeballs and the size is perfect - fits my Kindle Fire HD 8.9 just fine. Love it!


----------



## HavPlenty

Good Lord your collection is beautiful! I love that you have relationships with your bags! They "sing" to you and that's how it should be. I had so much fun reading your thread and looking at your bags.  And speaking of Rebecca Minkoff, I have fallen in love with Nikki. And my other must have is the MbMJ Fran. I do love all kinds of bags by all different designers and hope to build a collection with a few choice pieces that I love from each.


----------



## Esquared72

HavPlenty said:


> Good Lord your collection is beautiful! I love that you have relationships with your bags! They "sing" to you and that's how it should be. I had so much fun reading your thread and looking at your bags.  And speaking of Rebecca Minkoff, I have fallen in love with Nikki. And my other must have is the MbMJ Fran. I do love all kinds of bags by all different designers and hope to build a collection with a few choice pieces that I love from each.



Oh - thank you!!  I definitely have bonded with my lovelies. 

RM is definitely an addiction that strikes hard and fast!  I'm finally getting to a point where I can enjoy the ones I have and not feel like I need to grab up more and more all the time.  Nikki is a GREAT hobo - I love my yellow and red ones.  At some point, I would like to get one in brown or gray.

I'm definitely trying to have a variety in my collection, too.  I've been purging/selling/gifting some of my bags lately, and am really trying to get down to a core collection made up of different designers.  It's definitely a fun hobby!!


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Oh - thank you!!  I definitely have bonded with my lovelies.
> 
> *RM is definitely an addiction that strikes hard and fast!*  I'm finally getting to a point where I can enjoy the ones I have and not feel like I need to grab up more and more all the time.  Nikki is a GREAT hobo - I love my yellow and red ones.  At some point, I would like to get one in brown or gray.
> 
> I'm definitely trying to have a variety in my collection, too.  I've been purging/selling/gifting some of my bags lately, and am really trying to get down to a core collection made up of different designers.  It's definitely a fun hobby!!



That is no lie about RM.  Her bags are like crack. I just started looking at her bags and have already bought 3 Nikkis and trying to figure out a way to buy more.


----------



## Esquared72

Today is my MK Astor Tote - a half-price find at Marshalls. This is the outlet version - but still great quality. Love the slouch, the different carrying options, and the silver hardware!


----------



## Esquared72

A couple mod shots of the Astor. Sorry for the sweats...loungin' around today since I have Presidents Day off. 

This bag is really comfy on the arm or the shoulder - the tote straps even fit over my puffy winter coat. I never really need to use the chain shoulder strap, and it's detachable, but I love the look of the chain.


----------



## travelerscloset

Lotsa gorgeous bags in here!!! Intoxicating  Cheers!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> Lotsa gorgeous bags in here!!! Intoxicating  Cheers!



Thank you, my friend (and handbag soul sister!).


----------



## Esquared72

No bags (ban remains intact!), but did buy some wristlets with my Coach PCE: coated canvas Ticking Small Wristlet, Poppy Double Zip Wristlet, and a Mini Skinny. 
View attachment 2072552


Then I got the Dragonfly Fob. I'm not one for bag charms, but this one was so pretty that I bought it specifically with my BBW MAM in mind. 
View attachment 2072558

View attachment 2072557


----------



## Melora

travelerscloset said:


> you're the best bag story teller ever!


How true!!!

I am so enjoying your stories and comments about your bags. I can feel truly the happiness in your written words. 

My favourites are your Tano Lady Raga because of the red lining in a black bag, the black Rebecca Minkoff MAM with the blue zip track and of course your winered MbMJ. I always have a weakness for winered.


----------



## Esquared72

Melora said:


> How true!!!
> 
> I am so enjoying your stories and comments about your bags. I can feel truly the happiness in your written words.
> 
> My favourites are your Tano Lady Raga because of the red lining in a black bag, the black Rebecca Minkoff MAM with the blue zip track and of course your winered MbMJ. I always have a weakness for winered.



Thanks! I love that the ladies on tpf understand that bags aren't just bags. Each has a story, each evokes a memory of a time or place, and each is special in its own way.


----------



## Esquared72

My ban is not sticking very well... 

Went shopping with my mom yesterday and this pretty little thing came home with me. I have always liked the DB Florentine satchel, but the weight and scratch-prone leather shied me away from buying. With this bag, I get the style I love but in durable Dillen II leather. This is Taupe with tan trim. 

Meanwhile, my DH is going to be the Ban Enforcer. No more bags till 2014...no exceptions allowed. (He's even jokingly threatening to make me sign a statement to that effect.)


----------



## PurseLover239

What a beautiful and diverse collection!


----------



## Esquared72

PurseLover239 said:


> What a beautiful and diverse collection!



Thank you!  I am a bit of a floozy when it comes to designers.  There are so many great styles out there that I bounce around quite a bit.  But now I REALLY need to cool it with the purchasing and love and appreciate all the pretty bags in my collection.


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into my trusty travel buddy for a business trip I'm heading out on tomorrow morning. Ms. Black/Blue Zip MAM. Off to Phoenix at 7am - the early flight time stinks but the warm temps will be nice!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's this week's bag, along with what I'm schlepping around. I didn't realize till I took the picture, but I'm showing some major Coach accessory love!!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying Ms. Rock Paraty this week. Love this bag!!


----------



## Esquared72

My latest addition, the Coach Legacy textured leather Candace in Graphite/Berry. 50% off thanks to the outlet. It's a perfect work bag - used it all of last week. I'm a big fan of Coach's textured leather and gray is my favorite color (well, shade, technically). This bag gets tons of compliments.


----------



## Esquared72

Oh yeah...and here's what I'm currently carrying. I'm really digging Coach's textured leather lately. This is the textured leather large brown duffle with carnelian accents. I removed the tassels - love them on Candace but not so much on the duffle. However, my Coach locks key fob is a perfect match!


----------



## Esquared72

I had an awesome find at my local antique mall yesterday!

The pickins were looking pretty slim as I strolled around, but this little bag caught my eye.  Cream colored canvas with saddle colored leather trim and silver hardware (I'm a sucker for silver hardware).  I opened it up and about fell over when I saw the gorgeous tan suede interior and the tag...it's a Lambertson Truex! LT is a luxury brand that went bankrupt back around 2009.  They now design the leather goods for Tiffany & Co.

The price tag was $29, so I snatched it up.  Then, much to my surprise, when I got to the register, they were having an unadvertised sale at that particular booth, so I ended up getting 50% off.  I got this lovely bag, made in Italy, for a whopping $14.50! 

It is actually in really good shape, too.  The suede interior is clean, just a few stray pen marks inside the side zip pocket.  The outside did have a few small stains.  I used some Amodex on them, which got rid of the stains, and also revealed an even lovelier cream color to the canvas.  So, next step will be to do an all over cleaning of the canvas to help brighten it up.

It's a little bag, but will be great for Spring and Summer.  I'm still floored that I found a Lamberston Truex in the little antique mall in my little town in Maryland.


----------



## Esquared72

I've been carrying my patent Lindsay the past couple of days thanks to the weather.  I really would love to get a regular leather Lindsay at some point - it's a really functional and roomy bag and I love the hidden zip pocket on the front.

The sun will be back out tomorrow, so I'm currently plotting what bag I'll be switching into next.


----------



## Esquared72

Handsome Mr. Cayenne Rocco is my bag date for the rest of the week.


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into my Coach black signature Alexandra. Flying to Phoenix tomorrow for work and this bag is great for travel. Roomy, lightweight, and being signature, it can hold up to airports and being stowed under the seat in front of me.


----------



## travelerscloset

I.MUST.RESIST.
Your photos are making it hard to.... lol!
Mr. Cayenne Rocco is super sexy 



eehlers said:


> Handsome Mr. Cayenne Rocco is my bag date for the rest of the week.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> I.MUST.RESIST.
> Your photos are making it hard to.... lol!
> Mr. Cayenne Rocco is super sexy



Those Roccos are addictive little buggers, aren't they?


----------



## Esquared72

A new lovely...the Coach Poppy colorblock Hallie. She'll be accompanying me to Arizona today. So roomy and functional! And the color combo has both warm and cool tones, making it very versatile.


----------



## BlondieB2013

i enjoyed the stories that you had about each bag, your collection is quite awesome


----------



## MAGJES

You have such a lovely bag collection!


----------



## Esquared72

MAGJES said:


> You have such a lovely bag collection!



Thanks, Magjes!! With the buying and selling I've been doing over the past year, I feel like I'm finally getting my collection to a place where I have just the right bag for any occasion.


----------



## Esquared72

BlondieB2013 said:


> i enjoyed the stories that you had about each bag, your collection is quite awesome



Thanks! It's funny but each bag is so special for one reason or another...I love that my tpf buds 'get' and appreciate a good bag story. Lol!


----------



## Esquared72

View attachment 2117772


Look at the great slouch Hallie is getting with use. She was a travel trooper the last few days. I just adore this bag!!


----------



## thenoob

You've got a lot! I think my favourite is the woven morning after bag. The little dragonfy charm is cute.


----------



## 90046

Be still my heart, gorg collection!
(I had to look, knowing the colorblocked COH Hallie isn't popular, but loved by me and you both)

I really really really like your Black/Blue Zip MAM as well.


----------



## Esquared72

90046 said:


> Be still my heart, gorg collection!
> (I had to look, knowing the colorblocked COH Hallie isn't popular, but loved by me and you both)
> 
> I really really really like your Black/Blue Zip MAM as well.



Thanks!! Some of these bags have since left my collection, which was so  hard to do. 

Black/Blue Zip MAM is one of my all-time faves...love the MAM style in general, but there's something so classic about the MAM in black.


----------



## Esquared72

thenoob said:


> You've got a lot! I think my favourite is the woven morning after bag. The little dragonfy charm is cute.



Thanks! The BBW MAM is so pretty...I just love it - amazing leather.

I have since gotten rid of some of my bags, but still have plenty left. LOL.


----------



## Esquared72

I've been spending the last few days with my RM Butter Nikki. I've downsized my RM collection quite a bit lately, but I love the super smooshy leather on this bag!
View attachment 2128717


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into an old school Coach (2005). This is lightweight and I love the suede - especially the tassel. I love 'discovering' older bags in my closet. 
View attachment 2130011


----------



## Esquared72

Just switched into my Coach textured leather Duffle - a smooshy good time!
View attachment 2133664


----------



## Esquared72

Been with my Badgley Mischka tote this week. Super comfortable to carry and can hold all my work junk with ease. One of my best Marshalls purchases ever. 
View attachment 2148688


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into my Coach Kristin large hobo for the next week. Love this Raisin color. 
View attachment 2149589


----------



## Esquared72

Time to show my RMs some love...just switched into my red Nikki with silver HW.  I love how lightweight and comfortable this bag is, and it gives just the right amount of color pop to an outfit.


----------



## Esquared72

Made in NYC black basketweave RM MAM with hunter green zipper track this week.  The fob is the Coach dragonfly fob.  I love this bag.  I really wish RM would make all of her newer bags like this one - it reminds me of the fabulous old school RMs with the thick and smooshy leather and it has all the little details inside that have been missing from the newer bags (key fob, metro card slot, metal name plate, etc.).


----------



## Esquared72

Today is Romygold...my bargain beauty find from last year.  Amazing nubuck leather, sturdy hardware, and great craftsmanship.


----------



## Esquared72

Rainy weather today, which called for some Longchamp. :rain:


----------



## beachgirl38

Eehlers, I just love your collection!  The BBW MAM is so soft & smooshy looking. I miss having one in my life. The made in NY leather looks TDF!!


----------



## Esquared72

beachgirl38 said:


> Eehlers, I just love your collection!  The BBW MAM is so soft & smooshy looking. I miss having one in my life. The made in NY leather looks TDF!!



Thanks, beachgirl!! BBW is one of my faves. RM can still make great bags - I wish they'd do more new bags in this wonderful leather!


----------



## Esquared72

Time for some RM love...and what better for that than a MAM? Here's my woven MAM in taupe with nickel hardware. I love MAMs that are a bit different and I love the detail on this one, along with the thick, sturdy leather and great neutral shade. 

View attachment 2187258


----------



## Esquared72

Just switch into my D&B satchel in Dillen II leather...and every time I do, I remember just how much I love this bag.  The size is great, comfortable to carry on arm or shoulder, and she's one tough cookie.  This leather is so durable - it's nice to not have to baby my bag.

Meanwhile, I'm still carrying my anthracite MJ Zip Clutch wallet - and have been pretty much nonstop since I bought it.  I just love, love, love it.  It is THE perfect wallet for me.


----------



## courville

I'm in love with your MJ wallet. It's going on my MUST HAVE list!


----------



## Esquared72

courville said:


> I'm in love with your MJ wallet. It's going on my MUST HAVE list!



My best purchase of the year. Hands down. I got mine directly from Marc Jacobs....hope you can find one. You'll love it!


----------



## Esquared72

Pulling out the big guns today...my lovely, lovely Rock Paraty.


----------



## Esquared72

A little something new on the accessory front. Thanks to a sale on MyHabit, I now have some Chloe Paraty sunglasses to go with my Paraty bag. Yay!!
View attachment 2209334

View attachment 2209335


----------



## Esquared72

Just switched into my MJ Blake for the week. 
View attachment 2213476


----------



## Esquared72

At the airport - quick business day trip up to Boston...Black MAM is a great travel bud. 
View attachment 2217335


----------



## Esquared72

This reveal has a story attached. 

So...this year I made a resolution to run a 5K. I typically never keep my resolutions. But in April I learned about a 5K training program through a local running store and signed up. I'll be running my first race on July 14. 

Meanwhile, 8 weeks ago I also quit smoking after being a smoker for almost 20 years (the nicotine patch is a fabulous invention).

DH and I agreed these two milestones warranted a reward bag...namely, a  premier designer bag to keep my beloved Chloe company. I researched TONS of bags...what should I get??

I narrowed down my choices, asked opinions, read reviews and finally made my choice. She was delivered yesterday. But...DH won't let me carry her until after my race.   It IS what we agreed to, but so painful to wait a whole month!!

Say hi to my new Bal Anthracite GSH City...love, love, love. 
View attachment 2221237

View attachment 2221238


----------



## Katiesmama

Love your Bal, eehlers.   A City is on my wish list as well!


----------



## Esquared72

Katiesmama said:


> Love your Bal, eehlers.   A City is on my wish list as well!



Thanks! Can't wait to carry her. Hope you can get one soon - it's a great style.


----------



## Esquared72

Well...the Balenciaga got sent back, where she will hopefully find a lovely new home. She was beautiful, but I just couldn't reconcile the cost. The leather just seemed too thin and fragile to spend almost $2K on it. 

To console myself, I'm carrying one of my favorite bags - my MbMJ Baby Groovee in Wine from 2009. Love this bag.
View attachment 2233837


----------



## crazy8baglady

Congrats on meeting your two goals!! Maybe u can buy a balenciaga from Ruelala or gilt the next time they have a sale


----------



## Esquared72

crazy8baglady said:


> Congrats on meeting your two goals!! Maybe u can buy a balenciaga from Ruelala or gilt the next time they have a sale



Thank you!  I think I'm going to end up going the pre-loved route with Bal...I do love the City style and think it will be perfect for me, but think I want one of the older leathers.


----------



## Esquared72

I found my reward bag!! After much research...I've landed on what may just be the most perfect bag ever.

Here's my new black Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia...I am completely enraptured.

I did a reveal thread in the Ferragamo sub forum - here's a link with lots o' pics:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/sofia-reveal-my-new-true-love-lots-pics-824962.html


----------



## thenoob

eehlers said:


> I found my reward bag!! After much research...I've landed on what may just be the most perfect bag ever.
> 
> Here's my new black Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia...I am completely enraptured.
> 
> I did a reveal thread in the Ferragamo sub forum - here's a link with lots o' pics:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/sofia-reveal-my-new-true-love-lots-pics-824962.html



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Esquared72

thenoob said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you!!


----------



## lurketylurk

Denverite said:


> What a great collection eehlers!!! I, of course, love the RM's, but that RK gym bag is STUNNING!  Thanks for posting all the wonderful pictures (and I really enjoyed reading the stories about each!)


I agree!!  That reed krakoff, I DIE! And I love the RMs.


----------



## Esquared72

lurketylurk said:


> I agree!!  That reed krakoff, I DIE! And I love the RMs.



Thanks! Reed Krakoff bags are soooo well made and I just love the leather.


----------



## Esquared72

So...I've been carrying Sofia for about 4-5 days now.  My review is that despite her dainty, feminine looks, she's a great workhorse, everyday bag.  

The leather is very hardy and can withstand the elements (not to mention it is so darn soft and squishy!!).  While I am, of course, careful with her as I am with all of my bags, I definitely don't feel like I have to overly baby her at all...she's quite the little trooper.

In terms of functionality, the exterior pocket on the back is a godsend.  It's really roomy and fits my phone and keys with ease for quick access.  In a pinch, I'm sure I could stash my wallet in there as well, if needed.  

When I do need to get into the main part of the bag, it's easiest when it's on my shoulder, but I can actually lift the flap and get into the interior when it's on my arm as well - it's just a bit more fussy to do that way.  The zippers glide easily and the flip closure on the flap is solid but opens and closes smoothly.

The only thing I would (and likely will) change is that I want to add another hole to the strap to shorten it.  The detachable strap is really meant for crossbody wear, whereas I'm much more of a shoulder bag kinda gal.  The strap is okay on the shortest setting but still falls about an inch or so lower than I'm most comfortable with - so I'll likely be taking her to a leather smith to get another hole punched in the strap.

All in all, she's just about perfect.  I think she'll last me for many, many years.  I'll definitely be lugging her around a LOT - I see her being my go-to bag.


----------



## Esquared72

So...found my perfect bag in Sofia, but...

That didn't stop me from bringing home a new lovely today. In my defense, it was marked down 65%, has amazingly soft leather, and is one of my favorite designers. The stripes add a great, fun detail that helps this stand out from my other black bags. 

My pretty new MJ Small Antonia. 
View attachment 2246277

View attachment 2246278

View attachment 2246279

View attachment 2246280


----------



## MAGJES

eehlers said:


> So...found my perfect bag in Sofia, but...
> 
> That didn't stop me from bringing home a new lovely today. In my defense, it was marked down 65%, has amazingly soft leather, and is one of my favorite designers. The stripes add a great, fun detail that helps this stand out from my other black bags.
> 
> My pretty new MJ Small Antonia.
> View attachment 2246277
> 
> View attachment 2246278
> 
> View attachment 2246279
> 
> View attachment 2246280



So cute! What a fun bag .


----------



## Esquared72

MAGJES said:


> So cute! What a fun bag .



Thanks! I love the little bit of whimsy from the stripes...so MJ.


----------



## Esquared72

A mod pic with my new MJ.  It's love. 
View attachment 2249955


----------



## Esquared72

I bought a couple of Ferragamo goodies - some My Joy flats and a credit card case.  Love both!

Here's a link to the reveal thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/my-goodies-arrived-826572.html

I also bought some stuff from the Nordstrom anniversary sale early access.  As I do every year, I spent too much money.  No bags this year, but I did order an RM Erin Pouch ("I Came, I Shopped, I Conquered #nordygirl")...just got shipping notification, so hopefully it will arrive soon!


----------



## Esquared72

Needed to lug a lot around for work yesterday, so switched to my Coach Hallie tote. Very lightweight and comfortable. 
View attachment 2255562


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Fest...

Totally Turnlock Faridah in Midnight and Classic Q wallet in Hazelnut. Love, love, love. 
View attachment 2255976


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into my MJ Blake - it's such a classy bag that it helps me feel a bit more 'put together' when I carry it to work.  The Starbucks helps me feel a bit more human and functional.


----------



## Esquared72

Back in my beloved Paraty...along with a few new goodies I'm toting around.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my Kristin Hobo in Raisin...love this purple. 
View attachment 2263318

View attachment 2263319

View attachment 2263320


----------



## Esquared72

Linea Pelle Dylan Medium Tote - one of my faces.  This bag is a squishtastic delight to carry.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying RM Butter Nikki today. The quality of leather lives up to the color name on this one. Added on my dragonfly fob for a little touch of fun.


----------



## Esquared72

Switched back to my LP. Love my Nikki but yellow doesn't work with everything in my wardrobe. My LP is a great neutral. 

Also switched into my RM patent leather Passport wallet...I really like this wallet. It has a TON of card slots. 

View attachment 2269576

View attachment 2269577


----------



## Esquared72

I was bad today. I blame Lord & Taylor for having a big old clearance table full of purty bags. 

I have been wanting to get something in saffiano leather, so when I saw this gorgeous color with a 50%/20% markdown, I leapt on it. It's big but I think it will be great for work/travel. 
View attachment 2272175

View attachment 2272176


I also picked up this little MK accessory. Love the texture and this is perfect to grab and go. I keep my ID, debit card and Starbucks card in here. Tuck in my iPhone and I'm good to go! 
View attachment 2272179

View attachment 2272180


----------



## k_elizabeth

Just wanted to say I love your thread! The stories and updates are great!


----------



## Esquared72

k_elizabeth said:


> Just wanted to say I love your thread! The stories and updates are great!



Thank you!!


----------



## Esquared72

Back in Black. My fave bag...my classic black MAM. 

She's also the only bag I named. Due to her blue zipper track, which is like a punk blue streak, I named her Sheena after the Ramones song (you know..."Sheena is a punk rocker") 

Here she is, along with all her contents. 
View attachment 2276879

View attachment 2276880

View attachment 2276881


----------



## Esquared72

Good thing I went through a bag purge recently...needed to make room for some new family members. 

I'm loving this one...my new Linea Pelle Dylan East West Tote in Toffee with gunmetal hardware.  I already adore my Dark Olive Dylan Medium Tote, and I can tell I'll likely have a similar love affair with this bag.


----------



## Esquared72

My mom has always loved my MbMJ Baby Groovee in Wine. It's one of my favorite bags, but I'd always wished I'd gotten the regular size Groovee as Baby is just a bit too small for me. 

Mom and I went to the Leesburg VA outlets and one of our first stops was the Barneys outlet. So many cute bags - some Chloe, some Derek Lam, lots of Rebecca Minkoff and MbMJ. Sitting up on a top shelf was a full-sized Groovee in a gorgeous Carob Brown. We came to a trade agreement - Mom bought the full-size Groovee for me (at a great price!) in exchange for my Baby Groovee in Wine. 

Mom got a bag she loves, I got one I love that I didn't have to spend a dime to get, and my net bag count is the same. Sweet!! 
View attachment 2289439


----------



## Esquared72

I'm leaving for vacation in California early, early tomorrow morning (wheeee!).

I've started loading up my LP Dylan East West Tote, so thought I'd share what I carry when I travel. 

Here's what I'll be taking, and once I get through security I'll be adding a bottle of water and a protein bar to the mix. 

View attachment 2291503


The latest issue of Entertainment Weekly

My Kindle Fire HD (loaded with books, games and movies)

Hobo wristlet that holds ID, cards, cash and my phone

RM Benjamins pouch (Advil, Ricola, feminine 'stuff', hair ties, etc.)

Eyeglasses

Sunglasses

See-through plastic case with liquid/gel toiletries (eye drops, rollerball, lip balm, antibacterial gel)

Nylon pouch with earbuds and charger cords

Tin of Altoids


----------



## Rocket_girl

eehlers said:


> Wore my RM taupe MAM yesterday for a coffee date with DH.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1804810
> 
> 
> 
> Back with Ms. Paraty today...I've missed her!



Love this outfit and bag- you look stunning!


----------



## Rocket_girl

eehlers said:


> I'm always happy to enable!
> 
> I think Badgley Mischka is kind of under the radar as far as their handbags, but they make some great bags and you can sometimes find some really great deals. Good luck in your search and I look forward to seeing what you get!



There are some great deals on Badgley Mischka. Our local TJMaxx/ Marshall's stores have never seen an RM, but weirdly, get Badgley Mischka pretty regularly. Not always (like B Makowsky and Michael Kors), but every several months there will be a new selection of Badgley Mischka. I discovered BM bags in a TJMaxx Runway while traveling for work. Ours aren't  Runway stores, but they get their Mischkas. Go figure.


----------



## Rocket_girl

eehlers said:


> Today is Romygold...my bargain beauty find from last year.  Amazing nubuck leather, sturdy hardware, and great craftsmanship.



Making my way through your thread (can you tell) with no way to multi-quote in the iPad app. 
This bag is breathtaking. I am with you on the gray, and the nubuck- makes you want to wrap yourself in it. And a breathtaking steal. Wow!


----------



## Rocket_girl

eehlers said:


> Back in Black. My fave bag...my classic black MAM.
> 
> She's also the only bag I named. Due to her blue zipper track, which is like a punk blue streak, I named her Sheena after the Ramones song (you know..."Sheena is a punk rocker")
> 
> Here she is, along with all her contents.
> View attachment 2276879
> 
> View attachment 2276880
> 
> View attachment 2276881



Sheena IS a punk rocker!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Rocket_girl said:


> Making my way through your thread (can you tell) with no way to multi-quote in the iPad app.
> This bag is breathtaking. I am with you on the gray, and the nubuck- makes you want to wrap yourself in it. And a breathtaking steal. Wow!



And also with you on the black Sofia. And the RMs. and MbMJ, and... and...


----------



## Esquared72

Rocket_girl said:


> Love this outfit and bag- you look stunning!





Rocket_girl said:


> There are some great deals on Badgley Mischka. Our local TJMaxx/ Marshall's stores have never seen an RM, but weirdly, get Badgley Mischka pretty regularly. Not always (like B Makowsky and Michael Kors), but every several months there will be a new selection of Badgley Mischka. I discovered BM bags in a TJMaxx Runway while traveling for work. Ours aren't  Runway stores, but they get their Mischkas. Go figure.





Rocket_girl said:


> Making my way through your thread (can you tell) with no way to multi-quote in the iPad app.
> This bag is breathtaking. I am with you on the gray, and the nubuck- makes you want to wrap yourself in it. And a breathtaking steal. Wow!





Rocket_girl said:


> Sheena IS a punk rocker!





Rocket_girl said:


> And also with you on the black Sofia. And the RMs. and MbMJ, and... and...



Thanks, Rocket Girl, for browsing through!  Isn't Ferragamo fabulous??


----------



## Esquared72

This week is my RM BBW MAM and my Burberry wallet.  I love all of my bags to pieces, but there's just something about a MAM - it's such a great style for me.


----------



## Esquared72

I have been looking for an RM Mac Daddy. I love my regular MAC for a night out or quick errands, but it's a bit too small for everyday. Enter the Mac Daddy. The kicker is that it has been impossible to find one online. Thank goodness for Nordstrom Rack!

Here's my new Grape Mac Daddy - purchased for $189. I am in love with this bag. Fits my everyday stuff but still looks like a smaller bag. Bonus is the padded slip pocket that is perfect for a Kindle Fire or iPad. My cat antibacterial gel holder is a match as well (yes, I'm 40 years old - believe it or not).

I'd love to find a black one as well...would be great for business travel. I definitely recommend this bag! 
View attachment 2308268
View attachment 2308269

View attachment 2308270

View attachment 2308271


----------



## Esquared72

I've downsized one additional level...been carrying my RM MAC in Warm Gray for the past few days and am loving it! It's helped me determine what are the true everyday necessities I need to carry versus all the 'just in case' stuff I cart around and rarely use. 

This bag's leather is so silky soft and I love the antique silver hardware. I know I'll be back with my medium satchels eventually...they are my favorites...but I'm having fun with this little guy in the meantime. 
View attachment 2314390

View attachment 2314391


----------



## Esquared72

And...it continues. Since today is September 1st, I'm going to try and get back to the idea of wearing one bag each month - just switching if needed due to circumstance (i.e., a nylon or PVC bag when it's stormy or a larger bag for business travel). 

My September selection is my orange RM Mini MAC. I think orange will be a great Summer to Fall transition color. I'm also using my MK Jet Set small ziparound wallet in black. It's fun to challenge myself to downsize. 

During the work week, I'll also carry my LePliage with items like umbrella, travel mug, journal, eyeglasses, and lunch bag.

Here's my Mini MAC and what I'm carrying (sleeping cat not included). This bag was made in the US and is from the first season the Mini was available. I believe it was exclusive to Nordstrom and came without any tassels. 
View attachment 2316552

View attachment 2316553


----------



## Esquared72

Mini MAC for all of September was an epic fail.  It is just too tiny as an everyday bag for me (even with the Longchamp as accompaniment).  So, I've switched back to a trusty MAM and will be sticking with this lovely lady for the month of September.  The extra room and versatility in carrying by hand, arm or shoulder already feels more 'me'.


----------



## Esquared72

Since I'm as fickle with what I carry around as what I carry it around in, here's an updated pic of the stuff I'm carting around in my MAM:

- Nerd Alert Kerry pouch in Cobalt with various odds and ends (deodorant, hand cream, feminine products, perfume rollerball, lip balm, Advil, etc.)

- Girlie Things Cory pouch in Lilac with other odds and ends (mini Swiss Army knife, eyeglass repair kit, Clipa purse hook, USB drive, safety pins, etc.)

- MbMJ Classic Q Trifold Wallet in Hazelnut

- RM Sunnies pouch in black containing my MbMJ sunglasses

- PocketBac in Sweet Pea with purple cat holder

- Tiffany eyeglasses

- Abas coin purse (love this thing! Even has two slots for cards)

- Revlon Lip Butter in Pink Truffle (this changes, depending on what's my lip color of the day)

- A groovy pen I got at Nordstrom Rack

- Cinnamon Altoids

Not pictured are my keys with a Coach daisy key chain, and my phone with an MbMJ Stripey Lips phone case.


----------



## Esquared72

My favorite bag...my black RM MAM. Along with an older Coach wallet I love but haven't used in a while.
View attachment 2325580


----------



## Esquared72

My newest RM baby...the Cupid. I've always been interested in this style, but just never pulled the trigger.  An amazing price on Amazon changed that... 

So here is Navy Cupid with silver hardware (the color is more royal/cobalt blue, but I still love it!)


----------



## Esquared72

I've definitely rediscovered my love for RM.  Now starting week three of carrying an RM bag...this week's selection my BBW Made in NYC MAM.  Also carrying my Brahmin red continental zip wallet.  Purty, ain't they?


----------



## Esquared72

I feel like I've been neglecting my beloved Mr. Jacobs, so I'm cuurently carrying my MbMJ Groovee (and my Burberry wallet).


----------



## anon_kopo

I enjoyed looking at your collection. So much smooshy goodness!!!


----------



## Esquared72

anon_kopo said:


> I enjoyed looking at your collection. So much smooshy goodness!!!



Thank you! I am a sucker for squishy, soft leather.


----------



## rockstarmish

eehlers said:


> MACs.  Such little bags, but oh so fabulous.  Those little suckers can fit a heck of a lot more than their diminutive nature would lead you to believe.
> 
> My first MAC was actually the mini MAC.  I saw it at Nordstrom last summer and she just had to come home with me - love that gorgeous orange!
> 
> The second was the full size MAC that I bought at a Gilt sale earlier this year.  I was at first unsure if I would keep her, but I used her once and knew she wasn't going anywhere!
> 
> I present mini MAC in orange with gold hardware and Warm Gray MAC with antique silver hardware.  Sorry - no chain strap porn with these pics...I always store the straps inside and was too lazy to take them out and attach them:


Oh I love your mini!!!!


----------



## rockstarmish

Wow! You have a collection to die for! :worthy::salute:


----------



## rockstarmish

eehlers said:


> I have been looking for an RM Mac Daddy. I love my regular MAC for a night out or quick errands, but it's a bit too small for everyday. Enter the Mac Daddy. The kicker is that it has been impossible to find one online. Thank goodness for Nordstrom Rack!
> 
> Here's my new Grape Mac Daddy - purchased for $189. I am in love with this bag. Fits my everyday stuff but still looks like a smaller bag. Bonus is the padded slip pocket that is perfect for a Kindle Fire or iPad. My cat antibacterial gel holder is a match as well (yes, I'm 40 years old - believe it or not).
> 
> I'd love to find a black one as well...would be great for business travel. I definitely recommend this bag!
> View attachment 2308268
> View attachment 2308269
> 
> View attachment 2308270
> 
> View attachment 2308271


I  this color!


----------



## rockstarmish

eehlers said:


> My Chance Briefcase got some new jewelry today while I was at Target.  I'm not one to put charms on my bags, but I have a weird thing for skulls (which is why I NEED some Alexander McQueen in my life) - and I really like this guy on the very lady-like Chance.


I love the bag and how you put the skull on it, gives it more of a kick! I have a thing for skulls too!!


----------



## rockstarmish

Amazeballs. Not only do you have a wicked taste in music but you have amazing taste in bags as well. It took me two days to look through everything and I am more than impressed. What a lovely collection you have! I would love to go through your closet! Major droolfest! Congratulations! :urock:


----------



## Liyanamz

Love love loveeeeeeee your collection!!


----------



## Esquared72

rockstarmish said:


> Amazeballs. Not only do you have a wicked taste in music but you have amazing taste in bags as well. It took me two days to look through everything and I am more than impressed. What a lovely collection you have! I would love to go through your closet! Major droolfest! Congratulations! :urock:



LOL!  Thanks for taking the time to go through it all!!  I've had some bags drift in and out of my collection, but I am pretty happy with where it is right now.  I would like to pick up a quilted MJ bag, since that line is being discontinued, but other than that...nothing on my 'dying to have it' list.  Feels kinda nice to be content.    And - anytime you wanna come to the States and play in my bag closet, you are more than welcome - we'll crank up some NIN tunes and have a ball.


----------



## Esquared72

Liyanamz said:


> Love love loveeeeeeee your collection!!



Thank you so much!  It's been fun over the years to build it to where it is now!


----------



## Esquared72

It's cold, wet and raining today.  Yuck.  But - I switched into my MbMJ Preppy Nylon Sasha, which makes the weather a bit more bearable.  And for the sake of keeping it in the family, I am also using an MbMJ wallet - my Classic Q Trifold in Hazelnut.


----------



## rockstarmish

eehlers said:


> LOL!  Thanks for taking the time to go through it all!!  I've had some bags drift in and out of my collection, but I am pretty happy with where it is right now.  I would like to pick up a quilted MJ bag, since that line is being discontinued, but other than that...nothing on my 'dying to have it' list.  Feels kinda nice to be content.    And - anytime you wanna come to the States and play in my bag closet, you are more than welcome - we'll crank up some NIN tunes and have a ball.




That would be awesome!! Gazing through your whole collection and listening to NIN would be a dream! You're lucky that you are satisfied with your collection and have every right to be, All are gorgeous! I am way behind. I have a long wish list.. still longing for a MJ Petal to the metal small crossbody! They never have the right color at the time I want to get it..it's irritating. Oh well, I guess I have my Coach, RM's and MK' to keep me company for now hehe. Stay cool rock sister!


----------



## Esquared72

My bag/wallet combo for the week ahead...Ferragamo Sofia in black and Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch in anthracite. Love them both so much. 
View attachment 2365040


----------



## Esquared72

This week, weather-wise, will be our first full blown week of Fall. Yay! My favorite season. So I changed into a bag that screams Fall to me - my Deep Port Coach Courtenay. And I'm using my MbMJ Classic Q Trifold wallet in Chianti...a pretty near perfect match. 

Are y'all excited for Fall, too? Boots, sweaters, hot cider, a crisp chill in the air...love.
View attachment 2372183


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> This week, weather-wise, will be our first full blown week of Fall. Yay! My favorite season. So I changed into a bag that screams Fall to me - my Deep Port Coach Courtenay. And I'm using my MbMJ Classic Q Trifold wallet in Chianti...a pretty near perfect match.
> 
> Are y'all excited for Fall, too? Boots, sweaters, hot cider, a crisp chill in the air...love.
> View attachment 2372183




Quite simply, ready for fall and beautiful!


----------



## Esquared72

My latest acquisition...a preloved cutie that I found for a great price on Bonanza.  I do love me some Marc Jacobs and am also a big fan of the Groovee.

This is the MbMJ Dr. Q Groovee from Fall 2008.  Much different leather from other Q line bags that came before or have come after.  This leather is thinner, smooth and slightly glazed/distressed, but it's also quite durable.  Really soft.  I like it a lot. I bought a brand new Bal earlier this year and ended up returning it because the leather just felt TOO thin and delicate...odd as it sounds, the leather on this Groovee is what I wanted the Bal leather to feel like.

Plus, it has some pretty cool green houndstooth lining, a really cool and thick main zipper pull, a keyring strap, and the detachable shoulder strap is really wide.  The drop on the handles is pretty generous as well - can wear it with the handles on my shoulder pretty easily (though they probably won't fit over a winter coat).  This will become a highly used bag in my collection, I can tell already.  To match the silver hardware, I switched into my Classic Q Trifold wallet in Hazelnut.


----------



## Mimmy

I commented on this bag in another thread, before you had "moved in". I must say it looks even better with some stuff in it. It is really pretty amazing eehlers; I can just feel the smooshy leather. I think this is a stellar find. 

Although I own other bags too, I always find myself gravitating towards MbMJ. I probably will buy something from the MJ line next!

You have great handbags and accessories!


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> I commented on this bag in another thread, before you had "moved in". I must say it looks even better with some stuff in it. It is really pretty amazing eehlers; I can just feel the smooshy leather. I think this is a stellar find.
> 
> Although I own other bags too, I always find myself gravitating towards MbMJ. I probably will buy something from the MJ line next!
> 
> You have great handbags and accessories!




Thank you so much! I feel the same about MbMJ/MJ - they are great go-to bags. So classic, durable, and easy to carry. 

I've been using the Dr. Q Groovee since I received. I love it!  For me to carry a bag for longer than a week is unheard of, so this is definitely love.


----------



## Esquared72

After over two weeks, I decided to show some of my other bags some love.  Switched out of Dr. Q and into my Furla Elisabeth - it's soft and squishy and perfect for casual Friday.


----------



## Esquared72

I've been craving carrying a bag that's more lightweight and carefree.  Longchamp is perfect for that.  Here's my red small Le Pliage, which I'm carrying now.  I just ordered one in Gunmetal from Nordstrom - can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## schmurse

I love the diversity in your collection! And now you've turned me onto MbMJ.  I don't think I'll be able to wait until the new year (end of my self-imposed ban)... *sigh*


----------



## Esquared72

schmurse said:


> I love the diversity in your collection! And now you've turned me onto MbMJ.  I don't think I'll be able to wait until the new year (end of my self-imposed ban)... *sigh*



Thanks!

You can't go wrong with MbMJ.  Great everyday bags that are stylish but sturdy.  I'm always happy to enable!!   If you find one you love, please be sure to share!


----------



## fufu

Great bags! and love the versatility of your bags


----------



## Esquared72

My latest lovely - my new small Le Pliage in Gunmetal. Sorry for the cr@ppy pic. 

I love it!


----------



## Esquared72

I am officially Longchamp Le Pliage obsessed! There is a nearby boutique that I discovered carries Lonchamp. I fell for the Camel color and decided to try a short handle bag. This is the Type S (aka Mini Duffle). I love it - so small and cute. 8.25x8.25x5.5. I have to downsize a couple items (smaller wallet and pouches), but it still fits all of my necessities with ease and room to spare. I love this one and my Gunmetal both so much - can't decide which to carry this week!


----------



## Esquared72

I was just cleaning out the armoire where I keep my bags and found a box I'd shamefully forgotten about. Inside - my Ferragamo card case. It's the perfect little wallet for my mini Le Pliage!


----------



## Esquared72

I switched into my MK Hamilton (Luggage with silver HW) last weekend.  I LOVE this bag.  It's hard to believe I've had it for two years now.  The leather has gotten wonderfully squishtastic...I pet it quite often.  It's great for winter, when I'm carting around some extra cold weather stuff.  I love it so much in fact, that I just ordered another one in black with gold hardware, which should hopefully arrive tomorrow.  Yes, I know, I have a ton of black bags, but I just love black bags in winter (plus, I'm considering selling/gifting some of my other black bags).

You may remember that this is the only bag my husband has ever bought for me, even picking it out himself.  So, when I told him I was ordering the black one, since my birthday is next Tuesday, he offered to buy it for me as a birthday gift.  So, I'll always treasure my Hamiltons since they were gifts from my hubby. 

Here's the bag:


----------



## Esquared72

And...I've swapped around some of the things I'm carrying, so here's what's inside my Hamilton:

Small moleskin journal
Tokidoki pouch with tech stuff (chargers, earbuds, USB)
Rayban sunnies
Bath & Body Works pouch with various things (Advil, lotion, hair ties, mirror, etc.)
Agenda
Coach wallet in saffiano leather
Coach packable/reusable tote
Gloves
Mio Fit (Berry Blast)
Earmuffs
Burt's Bees lip balm with mango butter (man, this stuff smells GOOD)
Anti-bac (Pumpkin Cupcake scent) in B&BW holder 
Gum
Keys
Cashmere Glow fragrance mist
Pen

Whew! That's a lot of stuff.  But, believe it or not, there's still room for more stuff in my trusty Hammy.  Such a great bag.


----------



## Katiesmama

Hi, eehlers.  We'll be bag sisters when you get your new Hamilton!   I bought one last year for my birthday, love the look of the black with the gold hardware.


----------



## Esquared72

Katiesmama said:


> Hi, eehlers.  We'll be bag sisters when you get your new Hamilton!   I bought one last year for my birthday, love the look of the black with the gold hardware.



Yay! A bag twin! I'm really excited for it to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## meeper87

the hamilton in brown is a classic! love it. I told myself no more bags but it's hard to fight it!


----------



## Esquared72

So this lovely lady arrived on my doorstep today...black MK Hamilton with gold HW. The leather is so soft - love this bag!!
View attachment 2422001

And here she is with her older sister, my trusty and beloved luggage Hamilton with silver HW. Two classy dames. 
View attachment 2422002

Can't wait till my black beauty gets as squisherific as luggage.


----------



## Esquared72

And here are the guts of my Hamilton...I've changed out some items and added some new ones. 

I loooooove the Hamilton. The internal organization is great, the leather is awesome, very roomy without being too huge, and I love the various carrying options.


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into my Ferragamo Sofia - my prettiest purchase of 2013. Happy holidays!


----------



## Esquared72

Oy! I just love Ms. Sofia!


----------



## Esquared72

Not a handbag, but...loving my new MbMJ punk lace mouse flats. Got them for 40% off at Zappos.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying MbMJ Francesca in Chianti (with matching Classic Q continental wallet).


----------



## msd_bags

eehlers said:


> Carrying MbMJ Francesca in Chianti (with matching Classic Q continental wallet).




Hi eehlers! I almost bought a similar one (not sure if the same red color) but I was able to restrain myself as I already have several red bags. I also was able to put a Dr. Groove in Purple back on the rack after holding it a long time inside Saks Off 5th. I had to rationalize that I just got differing shades of violet RMs. 

I like the leather on this btw! 

You have a beautifully varied collection!


----------



## Esquared72

msd_bags said:


> Hi eehlers! I almost bought a similar one (not sure if the same red color) but I was able to restrain myself as I already have several red bags. I also was able to put a Dr. Groove in Purple back on the rack after holding it a long time inside Saks Off 5th. I had to rationalize that I just got differing shades of violet RMs.
> 
> I like the leather on this btw!
> 
> You have a beautifully varied collection!




Nice resolve with the Groovee - not sure I could do the same...I have a weakness for Dr. Q.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my ridiculously crazy bargain find. Found this at Boscov's. The retail price is $370, but it was marked down to $49.99! That comes out to being 87% off. So my first B. Makowsky bag (I think it's called the Bailey) came home with me. 

Meanwhile my MJ wallet, while it was also purchased on sale, is still significantly pricier than the bag. LOL. The leather on this bag is really soft and squishy, which we all know I'm a sucker for.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my MK Matilda in Dark Chocolate.


----------



## Esquared72

Kate Spade Finley and MJ Zip Clutch


----------



## Esquared72

Been too long since I carried an RM...

Made in the US BBW MAM with green zipper track and Juicy charm. Plus Marc Jacobs Sister wallet - I love the pop of color when I use this.


----------



## bunnycat

eehlers- I've really enjoyed reading through your thread and the progress of you purse collection! I guess I don't feel too bad now that I seem to be following in well worn paths!


----------



## Esquared72

bunnycat said:


> eehlers- I've really enjoyed reading through your thread and the progress of you purse collection! I guess I don't feel too bad now that I seem to be following in well worn paths!



Thanks, bunnycat!  My purse collection journey has been a long road, but a really, really fun one!  And the journey continues...


----------



## Esquared72

I'll be heading out tomorrow on business travel, but will need to trek through some snow and ice to get to the airport, according to the weather reports. So I've switched into my Coach large textured leather duffle. This bag has a bit of a sheen to the leather - almost like a patent coating, but thinner, so it holds up well in wet weather.  I'm also using my Brahmin wallet (I think it's the Suri style?) which was a gift from my DH a few years ago.

The duffle is super comfy on the shoulder, and I love the lining - it's a super soft cotton lining that feels so nice against the hand when reaching in to grab something.


----------



## Esquared72

I'm back from my trip and have switched into my LP Dylan Medium Tote. I love this bag because it is so very soft and comfortable to carry. 

And the insides. Most of the usual suspects here...back in one of my MJ Zip Clutches, and I grabbed my Chloe Paraty shades which are my faves but I haven't worn them in a while.


----------



## Esquared72

I almost caved and bought a Kate Spade Cobble Hill (love that soft leather!) Lacey wallet today with a 20% coupon code.  

Then I remembered my poor Burberry wallet, who's been horribly neglected lately. It's grainy patent calf leather, which makes it really durable and scratch resistant, and the mole grey color is a perfect neutral taupe. Sorry, Kate, I won't be buying a new wallet.


----------



## Esquared72

Taking my handsome doctor out for a spin...my Fall 2008 MbMJ Dr. Q Groovee.


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Taking my handsome doctor out for a spin...my Fall 2008 MbMJ Dr. Q Groovee.




eehlers, every time you post a picture of this bag I swoon!  The smooshiness of the leather just jumps out at me


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> eehlers, every time you post a picture of this bag I swoon!  The smooshiness of the leather just jumps out at me




Thanks, Mimmy! I love how soft and squishy this leather is.


----------



## Esquared72

Coach Graphite Candace...doesn't get as much love and use from me as she should.


----------



## Esquared72

Same stuff, different bag. Coach Courtenay in Deep Port - can hold more than you'd think! And very comfy to carry.


----------



## Esquared72

I have been so good about not buying any bags the past couple of months. Then the Clear the Rack event at Nordstrom Rack happened.

Found this beautiful Kooba Parker shoulder bag in two-tone brown. Normally $578, it was on clearance. With all the additional markdowns, it rang up at $86.70!! Had to bring her home. 

This is my first Kooba bag - the leather is amazingly soft. I love the interior details and generous shoulder strap drop. This is a perfect work bag for me - very roomy and very comfortable on the shoulder. And...under $100 for Kooba!! Just about fell over in the store!


----------



## msd_bags

What a deal!! Congrats! I was able to touch a Kooba Jonnie and I liked the feel of the leather. Unfortunately at that time, i had made other bag purchases so I had to turn away. &#128522;


----------



## Esquared72

msd_bags said:


> What a deal!! Congrats! I was able to touch a Kooba Jonnie and I liked the feel of the leather. Unfortunately at that time, i had made other bag purchases so I had to turn away. &#128522;




Thank you! I am totally loving this bag - got a ton of compliments at work today. I love the look of the Jonnie - I'm reinstating my buying ban, but will be keeping an eye on the Jonnie!


----------



## gayboy

eehlers said:


> Been too long since I carried an RM...
> 
> Made in the US BBW MAM with green zipper track and Juicy charm. Plus Marc Jacobs Sister wallet - I love the pop of color when I use this.



Nice collection, I love this bag most


----------



## Esquared72

gayboy said:


> Nice collection, I love this bag most




Thank you! That bag is one of my faves as well.


----------



## bunnycat

Love that Kooba bag! Great score!


----------



## Esquared72

bunnycat said:


> Love that Kooba bag! Great score!




Thanks! Probably my best Nordstrom Rack find/deal to-date!


----------



## Esquared72

Love, love my Kooba and enjoyed carrying her for the past week, but need to show some love to other neglected bags in my collection. 

Here's my Linea Pelle Dylan East West Tote in Toffee with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Esquared72

Planning to stay parked in this bag for a while...my most favoritest bag ever. 

Ms. Black MAM with blue zipper track.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my Longchamp LePliage in Gunmetal. Put my Hayden Harnett fob on for a bit of bling...love the studs and it's a mirror on the other side.


----------



## Esquared72

Speaking of Longchamp, bought a new pretty today...

The medium Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry.


----------



## Katiesmama

Ooohhh, pretty bag!!  congrats


----------



## Esquared72

Katiesmama said:


> Ooohhh, pretty bag!!  congrats




Thank you! I'm absolutely loving this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Continuing the Longchamp love.  Carrying my Type S in Camel today along with my MJ Sister wallet.


----------



## Esquared72

I'm hooked on my Longchamp bags lately!

This week has been my gunmetal small Le Pliage with long handles. Also using my Hobo Lauren wallet, which I love.


----------



## Esquared72

Kate Spade nylon Maryanne - so roomy, carefree and well-organized.


----------



## More bags

eehlers said:


> Speaking of Longchamp, bought a new pretty today...
> 
> The medium Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry.



Dear eehlers, what a beautiful thread filled with lots of eye candy and great storytelling! Thank you for such an enjoyable read. I love some of the same brands, MBMJ, Rebecca Minkoff, Linea Pelle and Longchamp. That Bilberry Le Pliage Cuir looks divine! I love the variety of your collection. Thank you for the modelling pics and showing us what fits in the bags. Your bag and wallet combos are amazing. Your thread is a real treat!


----------



## Esquared72

More bags said:


> Dear eehlers, what a beautiful thread filled with lots of eye candy and great storytelling! Thank you for such an enjoyable read. I love some of the same brands, MBMJ, Rebecca Minkoff, Linea Pelle and Longchamp. That Bilberry Le Pliage Cuir looks divine! I love the variety of your collection. Thank you for the modelling pics and showing us what fits in the bags. Your bag and wallet combos are amazing. Your thread is a real treat!



Thank you so much!  That's so sweet of you to say.  I know the photos and info shared on this forum have been invaluable for me, so I love that I have the ability to pay it forward a bit.


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into my Kate Spade Finley. Such a soft, roomy and comfortable bag with a touch of classy chic, thanks to the chain strap. Love.


----------



## Esquared72

Oh! My new Longchamp Cosmetic Case in pink. So fun for Spring and fits a lot.


----------



## Esquared72

My latest goodie. I adore Longchamp, and the Planetes line is so sleek and chic.


----------



## Esquared72

Found this little beauty at our local antique mall today. Only $5!


----------



## Esquared72

Still carrying my Planetes. I love this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry today. I love this bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my Ferragamo Sofia and my Kate Spade Darla wallet this week.


----------



## eastdesign

Great collection.  I like Linea Pelle bags too.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying Medium Le Pliage and Kate Spade Darla.


----------



## Esquared72

Back with Ferragamo again - both bag and wallet.


----------



## Esquared72

Going to carry a couple of my very favorite items this week:

MbMJ Dr. Q Groovee in black and MJ Zip Clutch in Pearlized Anthracite


----------



## Esquared72

Back with my Longchamp. Small long handle Le Pliage in red, along with my MbMJ Classic Q Trifold wallet in Chianti.


----------



## EGBDF

I really like your collection! I just want to reach out and feel the leather on some of them&#8230;lol


----------



## Esquared72

EGBDF said:


> I really like your collection! I just want to reach out and feel the leather on some of themlol




Thanks! Yeah...I am a sucker for some smooshy leather.


----------



## Esquared72

My Longchamp Type S in Camel and everything it fits (crazy, right?!?).


----------



## pringirl

eehlers said:


> My Longchamp Type S in Camel and everything it fits (crazy, right?!?).



Camel color looks really versatile. Love Longchamp.. Super lightweight!! &#128571;&#128571;


----------



## k_elizabeth

eehlers said:


> My Longchamp Type S in Camel and everything it fits (crazy, right?!?).




This is a bit off topic, but I have been addicted to those kashi bars recently! So good, and goes great with your longchamp


----------



## Esquared72

k_elizabeth said:


> This is a bit off topic, but I have been addicted to those kashi bars recently! So good, and goes great with your longchamp




Lol. I know! They are so good, aren't they? I got a bulk box of them at BJ's Warehouse so always have one in my bag in case of a snack emergency.


----------



## saintgermain

if you guys like kashi, of a kind of great too- all natural and healthy with low calories due to their small portion size


----------



## Eru

Your small ferragamo wallet is so darling.  I need some ferragamo in my life, but I think I need a higher paying job, first.


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> Your small ferragamo wallet is so darling.  I need some ferragamo in my life, but I think I need a higher paying job, first.




Thank you! I bought it during a Ferragamo seasonal sale last year. I love it. I would love to buy more Ferragamo but my wallet is saying, "Nope - don't think so right now." Seriously the most awesome leather I've ever felt and amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## Jenniedel

Wonderful collection! Thanks for sharing. I had a great time ogling your bags & slgs while on an otherwise boring road trip. Love the stories behind too. I'm really interested in your rehab projects as I sometimes come across vintage Coach bags on eBay. Maybe I'll venture on a poor old one someday to try my hand on restoration.


----------



## fantabulous

Nice! Love your taste.


----------



## Esquared72

^^Thank you!!

Was carrying my MbMJ Francesca for a couple of weeks, but just switched into my Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Bilberry. I adore this bag - so lightweight with majorly soft leather.


----------



## Esquared72

My new large Chocolate Le Pliage and all the stuff I'm carrying inside. I looooove my Longchamp Balzane wallet - the leather is so yummy. 

Also, my new Le Pliage keychain...so cute.


----------



## Jenniedel

eehlers said:


> My new large Chocolate Le Pliage and all the stuff I'm carrying inside. I looooove my Longchamp Balzane wallet - the leather is so yummy.
> 
> Also, my new Le Pliage keychain...so cute.




Love the keychain!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Jenniedel said:


> Love the keychain!!!




Thanks!! As soon as I saw it I knew it needed to come home with me. They had black and brown, too, but I just love the duck blue shade.


----------



## Katiesmama

I'm reading Gone Girl now too, Eehlers.   Since book club is tomorrow and I need to return it to one of the members, I need to get cracking.  But this forum is so addicting!!!


----------



## Esquared72

I haven't carried this bag in forever and a day...my only pop of color...my Reed Krakoff Gym Bag in Cinnabar, along with my Longchamp Balzane wallet.


----------



## Esquared72

My major deal find from Nordstrom Rack today...a refurbished Chloe Ethel in Moka/Black for $315!!!

I am over the moon in love. My Paraty has a sister.


----------



## sheris

Your collection is great...so many loves. But you were right at the beginning...COACH started it all for me! Then I went on to Prada...lol, now...I'm taking peeks in bag closets...where oh where will it end!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Esquared72

sheris said:


> Your collection is great...so many loves. But you were right at the beginning...COACH started it all for me! Then I went on to Prada...lol, now...I'm taking peeks in bag closets...where oh where will it end!
> Thanks for sharing.




Thank you!  And LOL...Coach is a handbag gateway drug!  I bet your Pradas are gorgeous...that's a brand I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Esquared72

Switched back into my beloved Burberry wallet:


----------



## Esquared72

I'm about to undergo a major bag purge. Now that I've decided what I'm keeping, I reorganized how I store my bags, SLGs and sunglasses. So jazzed that everything fits in (or on) an armoire in my guest room - even have a slot free for the bag that I'm currently carrying. Best motivation ever to not buy more!

Here's a tally of what's staying:

Bags -
10 Longchamp (nylon and leather)
3 MbMJ
2 MJ
2 Chloe
2 Kate Spade
1 Ferragamo
1 Henri Bendel clutch

Wallets -
1 Burberry continental (everyday)
1 Longchamp Balzane (everyday)
1 Hobo Lauren (travel)
1 Ferragamo card case (for small bags)
1 Kate Spade Darla (for small bags)

I have 3 quilted MJ wallets, too, that I love and will keep forever but won't be using in regular rotation. 

I love feeling organized and content!


----------



## Esquared72

Oh! My last purchase...this Longchamp Tricolor Quadri satchel in Ecru/Clay/Black. There's a full reveal with tons of pics in the Lonchamp forum.


----------



## Katiesmama

Eehlers....you're getting rid of your RM bags too?


----------



## Esquared72

Katiesmama said:


> Eehlers....you're getting rid of your RM bags too?




Yup. I am. I just don't reach for them like I used to...with styles like the MAM, I still like it but have other convertible satchels that I now enjoy using more. The other RM styles I have are ones that just don't work for my lifestyle any longer. I'm really winnowing down to bags that I really love and USE.


----------



## Esquared72

My heart still goes pitter pat when I see this bag. Carrying my medium Rock Paraty...my goal is to carry her for the entire month of June. 

Sticking with my Burberry wallet, too - they look like they were made for each other.


----------



## Esquared72

Okay - upon further reflection...carrying my Paraty for the entire month of June just didn't feel right.  I love and adore this bag, but I don't consider it an everyday 'beater' kind of bag.  So - I switched into my other Chloe - my Ethel tote.  Now THIS is an everyday beater kind of bag...large enough to carry extra cr@p if needed, great neutral toned brown with the black trim/handles so it can go with everything, and awesomely squishy and durable leather.  So, I'll be totin' around Ethel for the month of June.

I'm carrying all the same contents as above, but swapped out my MbMJ key pouch for my Alexander Wang Fumo key pouch.


----------



## sthrncin

Wow, I just came across this wonderful thread eehlers, are you getting rid of your LP bags? Let me know if so


----------



## Esquared72

sthrncin said:


> Wow, I just came across this wonderful thread eehlers, are you getting rid of your LP bags? Let me know if so




Lol! I only have two of them...I gifted one to a friend and the other's future is currently unclear.


----------



## Esquared72

Silly me...to think I could carry one bag for a whole month.  Yeah...not so much. 

So I have now switched into my Marc Jacobs Pomegranate Blake.  So pretty and so organized, along with my Ferragamo accordion card case.


----------



## sthrncin

Lol I can't do it either!! I try very hard though. I get bored very fast.


----------



## Esquared72

sthrncin said:


> Lol I can't do it either!! I try very hard though. I get bored very fast.




Me too! I have handbag ADD.


----------



## Esquared72

One of my favorites...instantly makes me feel classier, even when wearing jeans and a t-shirt. 

Ferragamo Sofia (using my Ferragamo card case as my wallet).


----------



## Esquared72

Two items rescued from the sell pile...my black RM black/blue zip MAM (what was I thinking?? I can't get rid of this bag!) and my Coach saffiano zip wallet in navy/plume. 

I don't have any Coach bags anymore, but I do love Coach wallets - I love the interior layout, plus they can totally take a beating and still look great.


----------



## Tuuli35

eehlers said:


> Two items rescued from the sell pile...my black RM black/blue zip MAM (what was I thinking?? I can't get rid of this bag!) and my Coach saffiano zip wallet in navy/plume.
> 
> I don't have any Coach bags anymore, but I do love Coach wallets - I love the interior layout, plus they can totally take a beating and still look great.


I am so glad you decided to keep these!


----------



## renza

eehlers said:


> Two items rescued from the sell pile...my black RM black/blue zip MAM (what was I thinking?? I can't get rid of this bag!) and my Coach saffiano zip wallet in navy/plume.
> 
> I don't have any Coach bags anymore, but I do love Coach wallets - I love the interior layout, plus they can totally take a beating and still look great.


Oh thank goodness. I was cringing when I saw that you were planning to get rid of that RM! That was my first RM and I will probably keep it forever although I rarely use it. It is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Esquared72

renza said:


> Oh thank goodness. I was cringing when I saw that you were planning to get rid of that RM! That was my first RM and I will probably keep it forever although I rarely use it. It is a beautiful bag.






Tuuli35 said:


> I am so glad you decided to keep these!




Thanks! I was wrapped up in the excitement of purging and got carried away. I'm really glad I came to my senses (and my niece decided it was too large for her!) and am keeping my MAM.


----------



## Esquared72

My Linea Pelle Dylan Medium Tote in dark olive and all the stuff I'm schlepping around inside:


----------



## Manelieht

Great bag collection! I really love your Chloe Paraty, MAM and the discontinued little RM bag.
The striped MJ bag and colorful coach tote are also great! 
Very interesting to see how your collection has changed!

I often see vintage bags on Ebay, and recently found a little Fossil satchel for only 4,99, cost 100 in 2011!


----------



## Ado rose

Good job on the purging 

Ive been thinking also about a purging exercise but its still gestating in my mind ... just thinking abt it already takes much effort lol!

Ive actually been lurking around tpf for the longest time (since 2 years back, i think), just enjoying reading the comments and getting educated on bags (if theres a university degree on designer bags, I should enrol for it right now, lol!) and I must say now that Ive started posting comments, its high time I tell you that I love your sense of humour on this forum! :giggles:


----------



## Esquared72

Manelieht said:


> Great bag collection! I really love your Chloe Paraty, MAM and the discontinued little RM bag.
> The striped MJ bag and colorful coach tote are also great!
> Very interesting to see how your collection has changed!
> 
> I often see vintage bags on Ebay, and recently found a little Fossil satchel for only 4,99, cost 100 in 2011!




Thank you!  My collection definitely continues to evolve...there are so many purty bags out there and I'm one fickle lady! 

Fossil bags are such workhorses with amazing leather - that's a great deal you found! It'll likely last forever.


----------



## Esquared72

Ado rose said:


> Good job on the purging
> 
> Ive been thinking also about a purging exercise but its still gestating in my mind ... just thinking abt it already takes much effort lol!
> 
> Ive actually been lurking around tpf for the longest time (since 2 years back, i think), just enjoying reading the comments and getting educated on bags (if theres a university degree on designer bags, I should enrol for it right now, lol!) and I must say now that Ive started posting comments, its high time I tell you that I love your sense of humour on this forum! :giggles:




Awww...thank you so much!  And, welcome to to the conversation - glad you're posting!  I lurked for a while at first, too - now it seems I never shut up. 

Purging is tough. Sold nine bags this month and have no regrets so far. I still have a pile of ones that are slated to go, but am debating how to do it...sell, gift, donate? In a couple cases, I'm even considering that I may have been hasty and should keep for a bit longer before letting go. 

My biggest advice is don't get caught up in the craziness of purging. It's easy to get sucked in to the minimalist nature of the process and start thinking you can live with only one bag. Then the purging hangover hits and you're sitting there pining for a bag you let go. Take your time and really evaluate what you use, what you love, and what's ready to leave the nest and make someone else happy. Best of luck!!


----------



## sthrncin

I did that one time and sold my collection down to 2 bags. Almost went crazy just having two and had to build it back up. What the heck was I thinking! Lol! I got rid of so many bags I loved and will never do that again. You're being smart and taking your time about it so you won't have regrets &#128516;


----------



## Esquared72

sthrncin said:


> I did that one time and sold my collection down to 2 bags. Almost went crazy just having two and had to build it back up. What the heck was I thinking! Lol! I got rid of so many bags I loved and will never do that again. You're being smart and taking your time about it so you won't have regrets &#128516;




But oh how fun to rebuild the collection! Hee hee.


----------



## Esquared72

My old school MbMJ Beth hobo in Bittersweet. Super thick and pebbly leather. And my hot pink Coach wallet is the perfect complement to the awesomely whimsical lining.


----------



## Anna Tessa

eehlers said:


> Thank you!  And LOL...Coach is a handbag gateway drug!  I bet your Pradas are gorgeous...that's a brand I haven't tried yet.



Haha, I thought I was the only one who got my "addiction" started by Coach lol


----------



## 3amloveletters

I've thoroughly enjoyed reading all this. I'm definitely jealous of your collection!


----------



## Esquared72

I've purged quite a few bags lately. Sold nine and gifted four. I love the bags that remain. And this purging bags and carrying different bags helped me identify a gap. One that I tried to fill with The Sak bag I just bought - it's great but too casual for work. 

A workhorse, easy to carry, two handles, and black. I decided to take some of my sales proceeds and invest in a piece I know I'll love. I bought the MbMJ Fran in black. I love it as much as...no - I think more than...my Chianti Francesca. It's so perfect!

I also invested in a classic wallet. I've almost bought this many times and in many colors...but black works so well in the yummy Cobble Hill leather. So I also bought the Kate Spade Lacey wallet. 

I'm so excited with my new goodies.


----------



## Esquared72

And some better pics of the KS wallet:


----------



## renza

That MBMJ Fran is so pretty. I think I need to start looking at his purses.


----------



## Esquared72

renza said:


> That MBMJ Fran is so pretty. I think I need to start looking at his purses.




Thank you! I love it. I am a huge MbMJ/MJ fan. So well made, so pretty, yet so functional...definitely check out his bags!


----------



## Esquared72

3amloveletters said:


> I've thoroughly enjoyed reading all this. I'm definitely jealous of your collection!




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Esquared72

Anna Tessa said:


> Haha, I thought I was the only one who got my "addiction" started by Coach lol




LOL - I think many of us here at tpf got sucked into bags via Coach!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's inside my new Fran, along with a peek at what odds and ends I stash inside my Ipsy bag:


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Here's what's inside my new Fran, along with a peek at what odds and ends I stash inside my Ipsy bag:




Your new Fran is gorgeous eehlers!  Love the KS wallet too!  After seeing your cute pouches, cosmetic bags and key cases/chains, in previous posts; I purchased quite a few; lol!  No regrets at all though. I love them and they're functional!


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> Your new Fran is gorgeous eehlers!  Love the KS wallet too!  After seeing your cute pouches, cosmetic bags and key cases/chains, in previous posts; I purchased quite a few; lol!  No regrets at all though. I love them and they're functional!




Thanks, Mimmy! I absolutely love Fran and the Lacey. 

I'd love to see all your new goodies!


----------



## Esquared72

Still with Fran...I heart her immensely.


----------



## Esquared72

Still using Fran, but changed into my MJ Zip Clutch wallet.


----------



## sthrncin

eehlers said:


> Still with Fran...I heart her immensely.




That leather looks luscious!!


----------



## Esquared72

sthrncin said:


> That leather looks luscious!!




Thanks! I gotta say - it is pretty amazing.


----------



## Esquared72

Switched things up a bit with Fran. Attached my Coach dragonfly charm for a fun touch. 

I've been feeling wallet restless lately - my continental wallets were feeling kinda heavy, big and cumbersome, so I'm using the medium Coach Madison wallet in persimmon that my BF gave me for my 40th birthday - it was such a sweet gift. Plus, it's lightweight, not bulky and well organized with lots of internal pockets.


----------



## sthrncin

Love that pop of color and the dragonfly!


----------



## Esquared72

sthrncin said:


> Love that pop of color and the dragonfly!




Thanks! I don't know why I don't use this wallet more often - I love the layout. 

The dragonfly is my favorite Coach keychain - I love using it as a charm on my bags with gold hardware.


----------



## Esquared72

Finally giving Fran a rest. Time to hang out with my doctor buddy...MbMJ Dr. Q Groovee and my Classic Q Trifold wallet in Hazelnut. Love.


----------



## Esquared72

Fran didn't get much rest. Lol. I missed her, so reloaded her back up. Seriously - for a bag freak like me to carry the same bag for weeks is unheard of. I think I've found my perfect style. 

Here she is with her Classic Q wallet buddy in chianti.


----------



## Esquared72

Pulled out a super carefree and lightweight bag to use while on vacation this week - my Coach siggy Alexandra. It's just a staycation , but it's better than being at work!


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Pulled out a super carefree and lightweight bag to use while on vacation this week - my Coach siggy Alexandra. It's just a staycation , but it's better than being at work!




I like this bag eehlers! It holds a ton of stuff and you don't have to worry too much about it. Sometimes a workhorse Coach is hard to beat. Have a great staycation!


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> I like this bag eehlers! It holds a ton of stuff and you don't have to worry too much about it. Sometimes a workhorse Coach is hard to beat. Have a great staycation!




Thanks, Mimmy! It really is a workhorse, so carefree. I was carrying it around today and I could almost forget it was even there. So comfortable...perfect for vacay!


----------



## Metrowestmama

I have the purple (eggplant) one too!


----------



## Esquared72

My newest addition...Coach Phoebe in Rouge. Love!


----------



## Esquared72

And what's inside (much more true to life picture of the Rouge color, too):


----------



## Esquared72

Looky how pretty...


----------



## Esquared72

Mod shot with my new Coach bag. 

And using my Kate Spade Mandy wallet from the outlet in two-tone gray


----------



## klynneann

Wow, this is an amazing thread!  Was wondering how you have the time to switch back and forth so often, which got me thinking about how I have my bags organized and whether being able to see everything at a glance is really the issue, which made me wonder how YOU organize your bags!  Would love to hear/see more about that...  

If I had to pick a favorite bag from your collection, it would definitely have to be the Rebecca Minkoff MAM with the blue zip track - love that bit of blue!  But your Longchamp collection is also TDF.  

Also, I've been wanting one of the Coach Phoebe bags myself, so would love to hear more about how it's working for you.  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Esquared72

klynneann said:


> Wow, this is an amazing thread!  Was wondering how you have the time to switch back and forth so often, which got me thinking about how I have my bags organized and whether being able to see everything at a glance is really the issue, which made me wonder how YOU organize your bags!  Would love to hear/see more about that...
> 
> If I had to pick a favorite bag from your collection, it would definitely have to be the Rebecca Minkoff MAM with the blue zip track - love that bit of blue!  But your Longchamp collection is also TDF.
> 
> Also, I've been wanting one of the Coach Phoebe bags myself, so would love to hear more about how it's working for you.  Thanks for sharing!!!




Thanks!  I don't still have ALL of these bags.  

I keep my bags, wallets, pouches and sunglasses stored in an armoire in our guest room. Hence why I need to stop buying...no more room!

I've only had the Phoebe for a few days but I love it. Very comfortable to carry and I love the color - I definitely recommend it!


----------



## klynneann

eehlers said:


> Thanks!  I don't still have ALL of these bags.
> 
> I keep my bags, wallets, pouches and sunglasses stored in an armoire in our guest room. Hence why I need to stop buying...no more room!
> 
> I've only had the Phoebe for a few days but I love it. Very comfortable to carry and I love the color - I definitely recommend it!



I have a few shelves dedicated to handbags in my closet, but I'm running out of room! lol  An armoire sounds like a great idea.

I'm definitely going to keep an eye on the Phoebe bags - maybe I can catch one on sale.  Thanks!


----------



## Esquared72

Going for an American made beauty...my RM BBW MAM, made in NYC with a green zip track. 

Added my Juicy VW bug charm (I drive a VW) and using my Kate Spade Stacy wallet.


----------



## Tuuli35

very pretty combo!


----------



## ReiChan1

Eehlers, I took aside about three days' worth of free time to read your whole evolution documented here, and the more I read the more I could just imagine your voice (even though I've never heard it) speaking so passionately about every single bag!!

Thank you for taking the time to tell the story of each piece, because a bag isn't just a leather or canvas container and a wallet isn't just a folding piece of fabric. I love your LP cuir!!! I have a large Platinum cuir and it's just a big puddle of soft leather. I also adore your Ferragamo and your Chloe bags... Do you still have your Rocco and the Bright Red Gym bag? If not, I still loved them while you had them hehe!

My mother was the person who founded my growing love for handbags and SLGs.... As a child in the Communist Revolution-torn China, her family and my fathers family were both poor and could only afford to eat cornmeal buns every day, and a handful of peanuts was a coveted Chinese New Year treat for the whole family of six to share. After moving to America, she fell in love with Coach, the only bags that she could afford in her Grad School life... But then she dropped out of Grad school, pregnant with me. She thinks that she's too old to be dressing herself up with pretty bags now, so I guess she lives vicariously through me! Like you, she appreciates soft, thick and smooshy leather. Your collection would be one she'd be proud to call her own in fact!! I'm thinking of getting her a large Phoebe for her birthday in a couple months. I'm still young, actually still in high school but I've seen her look at that bag many times... Do you recommend it?


----------



## Esquared72

Thank you so much! They definitely aren't just bags...each has its own story to tell. 

Rocco has a new home. Loved him but he was just too darn heavy for me. The Gym Bag is still with me - I really should use it more often!

I definitely recommend the Phoebe if your mom is a fan of soft and squishy leather. It's the best of both worlds...soft and slouchy, but has great organization with the three compartments.


----------



## Esquared72

My latest acquisition...I bought it a week ago and absolutely love it. The Dooney and Bourke large winged shopper in Toledo leather - color is Chestnut. The strap drop is pretty near perfect - about 9.5/10 inches, so falls at a spot where I can access items without having to take it off of my shoulder. And really comfy!

Including a pic of the inside, as it can fit a ton! Love the leather - got caught in some rain today and not a mark on her.


----------



## Tuuli35

It is very pretty bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into my RM Chance Briefcase. It's one of my smaller bags but can still fit all of my usual stuff.


----------



## Esquared72

Sorry for the dark picture, but carrying my RM made in the US BBW MAM.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying one of my MbMJs. Faded Aluminum Natasha.


----------



## Esquared72

Still with my Natasha.


----------



## Esquared72

Stickin' with my fave guy, Marc, and moving into one of my fave MbMJ styles...the Groovee. Here's Classic Q in Carob Brown. MJ Baroque Sister wallet jumped in for a photo bomb.


----------



## Esquared72

Furla Elisabeth...so squishy!


----------



## Esquared72

Inside Ms. Elisabeth:


----------



## Esquared72

Still with my Furla, and I just added my Juicy dragonfly charm. Loving this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Picked this up at the Coach outlet today. Love it - soft leather and fits all of my junk.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying Coach Candace, along with my Coach Madison Accordion zip wallet.


----------



## Mama20

eehlers said:


> Carrying Coach Candace, along with my Coach Madison Accordion zip wallet.



Twins on Candace...just took mine out today and was thinking of taking off tassels!  Looks great!  I think you were the one on another thread with vermilion ns saff too?  If so, twins again   Just afraid I might mess up tassels if I want them back on?!


----------



## Esquared72

Mama20 said:


> Twins on Candace...just took mine out today and was thinking of taking off tassels!  Looks great!  I think you were the one on another thread with vermilion ns saff too?  If so, twins again   Just afraid I might mess up tassels if I want them back on?!




Yep - I have the NS saff tote...love that red. 

I would definitely make sure you are sure you don't want the tassels if you are thinking of taking them off. On the Candace, I think it would be tough to tie them back on. I so love that bag. 

I usually love tassels, but find the Coach Legacy ones the be too heavy and bulky for me.


----------



## Mama20

eehlers said:


> Yep - I have the NS saff tote...love that red.
> 
> I would definitely make sure you are sure you don't want the tassels if you are thinking of taking them off. On the Candace, I think it would be tough to tie them back on. I so love that bag.
> 
> I usually love tassels, but find the Coach Legacy ones the be too heavy and bulky for me.



I took them off my Candace and love the look!    yay!


----------



## Esquared72

A gift from my DH...I've been stressed out lately and he wanted to cheer me up.  He's awesome. 

He picked this because he thought it would go with anything given the mix of brown and black, and because it's lightweight (I carry a ton of junk around with me and my shoulder and back have started to complain).

This is the Coach Edie in brown signature/black leather.  Love it!


----------



## sthrncin

eehlers said:


> A gift from my DH...I've been stressed out lately and he wanted to cheer me up.  He's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> He picked this because he thought it would go with anything given the mix of brown and black, and because it's lightweight (I carry a ton of junk around with me and my shoulder and back have started to complain).
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Coach Edie in brown signature/black leather.  Love it!




Oh how sweet of him!! It's very pretty and Fall looking!


----------



## Esquared72

sthrncin said:


> Oh how sweet of him!! It's very pretty and Fall looking!




Thank you! I'm loving the brown/black combination.


----------



## Esquared72

I carry too much stuff. Lol.


----------



## sthrncin

eehlers said:


> I carry too much stuff. Lol.




That's what big bags are for lol!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Coach Edie in Teal


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into MbMJ Fran and have been using my Burberry continental wallet.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying Chloe!


----------



## klynneann

eehlers said:


> Carrying Chloe!



Love the paraty! And the teal color of that coach bag is beautiful.


----------



## Esquared72

Been a long time since I posted! Here's my new addition, which I am ridiculously obsessed with - my Alexander Wang Jane, along with what I'm currently carrying around:


----------



## jeya13

I really enjoyed your thread and how your collection has truly evolved! I have very similar taste in brands/bags as I have or tried most of the brands you have. I also have a thing for those cute little accessories you seem to have a lot of  - they can be just as addicting as the bags themselves  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Metrowestmama

eehlers said:


> Been a long time since I posted! Here's my new addition, which I am ridiculously obsessed with - my Alexander Wang Jane, along with what I'm currently carrying around:



Fabulous bag! Love the photos too!


----------



## Esquared72

Two more Alexander Wangs have joined the fold. This brand just feels very "me" right now. [emoji7]

Neptune Rocco and English Green Donna. 
View attachment 2982926

View attachment 2982927

View attachment 2982928

View attachment 2982929


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what I'm carrying in Donna:
View attachment 2982948


----------



## MAGJES

eehlers said:


> Two items rescued from the sell pile...my black RM black/blue zip MAM (what was I thinking?? I can't get rid of this bag!) and my Coach saffiano zip wallet in navy/plume.
> 
> I don't have any Coach bags anymore, but I do love Coach wallets - I love the interior layout, plus they can totally take a beating and still look great.



I love this little MAM!  The blue zipper just pops and adds just the right amount of pazzaz!


----------



## Esquared72

Purty
View attachment 3006493


----------



## Esquared72

Loaded up my Reed Krakoff Gym Bag
View attachment 3014676


----------



## Esquared72

For the week ahead
View attachment 3015429


----------

